# Whats on your mp3 player???



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

What is on everyones mp3 player when they ride? Ill start

right now its:
August Burns Red-Messengers
Authority Zero-Rythm and Booze, ANDIAMO, 12:34
Breaking Benjamin-Saturate
Chevelle-Point #1, Wonder Whats Next, This Type of Thinking Could Do Us In
I Killed the Prom Queen-Music for the Recently Deceased
Jason Devore-Convictions
Killswitch Engage-As Daylight Dies
Mudvayne-The End of All Things
Mushroomhead-XX, XIII
Nodes of Ranvier-Defined by Struggle
Parkway Drive-Horizons
Project 86


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

1976- Rjd2
forest whitaker-Brother Ali
San Francisco Anthem-San Quinn
Sunshine-Atmosphere
Contact-Citizen Cope
Black Mags- The Cool Kids
Since When-Cunninlynguists
Six Days(remix)-Dj Shadow ft Mos Def
Hieroglyphics-Soweto
The Loss-Hollywood Undead
Blood in Blood Out-Jedi Mind Tricks
Streets of the Bay- Mistah Fab
Can't Tell Me Nothing-Kanye West
Fashion Glam and Coke-Mickey Avalon


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

CunninLynguists
Hybrid
Chemical Brothers
Tool


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

What Chem Bros albums or songs you got on there Rb?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm waay too lazy to single out songs and make playlists
so i'll just list artists:

bonobo
asian kung fu generation
colossus
the cure
cut chemist
dj krush
dj shadow
the pillows
kraftwerk
rilo kiley
del the funky homosapien
louis armstrong
john coltrane
miles davis


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I didnt list individual songs, those are the artists followed by the albums


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

BWVDubya said:


> I didnt list individual songs, those are the artists followed by the albums


well, boyfromthelak did.
and since i don't know most of the artists you listed i couldn't tell.

i wish i did have the motivation to make playlists tho;
it would rid me the nuisance of skipping tracks and picking albums while riding.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

mosplat said:


> well, boyfromthelak did.
> and since i don't know most of the artists you listed i couldn't tell.
> 
> i wish i did have the motivation to make playlists tho;
> it would rid me the nuisance of skipping tracks and picking albums while riding.


Yeah I saw that he did, f that though.

Man I just ride with my Ipod Shuffle on shuffle and its perfect, I dont ride with my video Ipod, the shuffle is a good size and fits more than enough music on it


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://quakefour.net/pub/playlist.html
<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 185pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="246"> [TR] [TD]Playlist Name:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Created On:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Last Modified On:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Allow Shuffle:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]ASX Version:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]
[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Name[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08 - Prodigy - Firestarter[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]01 - Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]03 - Prodigy - Diesel Power[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]06 - Prodigy - Mindfields[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]03_all_guns_blazing[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]04_leather_rebel[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]07_between_the_hammer_and_the_anvil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08_a_touch_of_evil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Losing More Than You've Ever H[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]This Is How It Goes[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Living In The Shadows[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Try Honesty[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Line & Sinker[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lies[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Ex[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]River Below[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Standing In The Rain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cut The Curtains[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Prisoners Of Today[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Nothing To Lose[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Voices Of Violence[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Devil In A Midnight Mass[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stillborn (Feat. Ozzy Osbourne)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Somnambulist (Simply Being Loved)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Truth[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]freedom fighter[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Twist Of Cain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Her Black Wings[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Night People[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Dream Evil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sunset Superman[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]All the Fools Sailed Away[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stand Up And Shout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Straight Through The Heart[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Rock[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Last In Line[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12-Jan[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12-Jun[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]T.N.T. For The Brain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Return To Innocenc[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Principles Of Lust[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Mea Culpa[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Gravity Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Worked Up So Sexual[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Glass Danse[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Agenda Suicide[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]symptom finger[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sweetness[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The 15th[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Emerge[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Just Let Go[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cloud[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Never Win[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]A Kick In The Teeth[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Everything To Gain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Need A War[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Get Confused[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wednesday[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Happy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Ritz 107[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]All We Are[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]O[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Just Let Go (Thin White Duke Remix)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Down Up (Featuring Lizzy Yoder)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Black Dahlia 009 of 226[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Judas Rising[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Angel[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cathedral Spires[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stronger[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Silent Shout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Neverland[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Captain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Share Our Mother's Health[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Na Na Na[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Marble House[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Like A Pen[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]From Off To On[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Forest Families[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]One Hit[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Still Light[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Pass This On (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]You Make Like Charity (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Kino (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Heartbeats (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]America[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The beautiful people[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Little horn[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wormboy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Angel with the scabbed wings[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Antichrist superstar[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cake And Sodomy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lunchbox[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wrapped In Plastic[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]My Monkey[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Almost Honest[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]A Tout Le Monde[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Train Of Consequences[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Symphony Of Destruction[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Bleeding Me[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Outlaw Torn[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]01 - Hit That[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]N.I.B. feat. Primus[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Nowhere To Run (Vapor Trail) f[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]No More Tears[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Won't Be Coming Home (S.I.N.)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Perry Mason (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]See You On The Other Side (Dem[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Lady Wore Black[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sehnsuht[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rammstein (original)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Buck Dich (album version)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Kokain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Engel (Extended Version)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]You Think You're Tough[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Tell The World[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rock You Like A Hurricane[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rhythm Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Alien Nation[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rhythm Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Still Loving You[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Blackout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Hey You[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Zoo[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Save Yourself[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stutter Kiss[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Water's Leaking[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Hey, Sha La La[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Future Land[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Independance Day[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lovemachine[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

mines just my most played exported out lol took no work at all.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

haha oh **** most played that's a great idea!

i used to lug a 20gb ipod around until it shat itself.
now it's a 4gb nano.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i lug my 30 gig round in the car and snowboarding but its all about the 512 mb broken shuffle i got for biking


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I sync my players with windows media player. No Itunes or quicktime allowed on this machine. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/bonuspack/default.aspx
wmp bonus pack will let you import a playlist to excel.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> What Chem Bros albums or songs you got on there Rb?


Push the Button & We are the Night

Didn't start listening to Chemical Brothers....until Tom and Ed bought bikes from us.  I think there's a link to wrenchscience on their site somewhere....


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Rb said:


> Push the Button & We are the Night
> 
> Didn't start listening to Chemical Brothers....until Tom and Ed bought bikes from us.  I think there's a link to wrenchscience on their site somewhere....


Dude thats wild that they bought bikes from you guys, how cool. Those are actually my two favorite albums out of their discography, I have all of them on my Itunes


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Dethklok - The Dethalbum

Received it as a Christmas gift and haven't really listened to anything else since.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Killswitch engage
Greeley estates
Billy Talent
Rise against
Death before Dishonor
The used
Mayday parade
SOULJA BOY
Bloodsimple (& vision of disorder)
Plus - 44
Metallica
The beutiful girls
Bullet for my valentine
AFI
Incubus
Rick Ross
Parkway drive
Rage against the machine
Queens of the stoneage
The The
System of a down


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Some good shite on there bbrz4


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I am a bit spastic these days

Lamb of God
Chimaira
My Chemical Romance
Seether
John Mayer
Eric Clapton
Foo Fighters
Atreyu
Black Light Burns
Bullet for My Valentine
The Dear and Departed
The Panic Channel
HellYeah
Lily Allen
SIxx: A.M.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> AFI


AFI's live disc 'I Heard a Voice' just pwns!
:rockon: :band: :cornut:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

August burns red? Someone here has taste.

My playlist would be too long to post here, but here's a rundown:
I have an awful lot of hardcore/metalcore
French and english rap/hip hop also
Some classical music(it's awesome for exams and such)
A mix I made with club music(so house, techno and hip hop, most people that listen to it think it's awesome)

That's about it.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

on the riding list right now:
Opeth
Devin Townsend
Strapping Young Lad
Soilwork
In Flames
Megadeth
Angra
Messhuggah
Steve Vai


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

Kings of Leon – On Call
Bat for Lashes _ what’s a girl to do
The Shins – Sleeping Lessons
TV on The Radio – Wolf Like me
Blue From Down Here
Staring at the Sun
Ryan Adams – Everybody Knows
Two
Stars – Take me to the Riot
Brand New – The archers Bows are Broken
Feist – My Moon Man
Radio Head – Reckoner
House of Cards
Jigsaw Falling into Place
Kate Nash – Foundations
Lupe Fiasco – Streets on Fire
GoGoGo Gadget Flow
The Die
Rogue Wave- Lake Michigan
Foo Fighters – Long Road to Ruin
Ray LaMontagne – Trouble
Modest Mouse – We’ve got everything

That’s just the tip of the iceberg of the stuff I am currently listening too


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

All That Remins
American Nightmare
Bury Your Dead
Emmure
Every Time I Die
Fight Paris
Kids Like Us
Madball
Most Precious Blood
Nora
Norma Jean
Recon 
Stick To Your Guns
Stretch Armstrong
Terror
Throwdown
Walls of Jericho


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Young Jeezy
Paul Wall
Mike Jones
Bun B
Slim Thug
KRS 1
E 40
Lil Scrappy
Jim Jones


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a few of my favorites:

Norma Jean 
The Chariot
Rise Against
Paramore
Incubus
Chiodos
Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
Gojira
Chimaira
The Faceless
Between The Buried and Me
Rage Against The Machine
August Burns Red 
Throwdown
Lamb of God
Cypress Hill
DMX
Public Enemy
Seemless


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im surprised that theres not more underground rap listener out there. helps you flow lol. but i do also like al the bands listed


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

nice sittingduck, i see you got billy talent on that list.
haha. they rule. except they need to make a new album because i've gotten old of all there songs.. haha.
my wmp 5-stars:
rock:
ataris - in this diary
atreyu - blow
avenged sevenfold - almost easy
bloodhound gang - along comes mary
Bush - glycerine
die toten hosen - hier comes alex
enkindels - december by chance
escape the fate - as im falling down, my apocalypse, the guillotine
fall of troy - f.c.p.r.e.m.i.x
matchbook romance - monsters
nofx - san franscisco fat, the brews, golden boys, everything in moderation (especially moderation)
SMB project - fall
social code - whisper to a scream (birds fly)
start trouble - lets get ****ed up
Rap: 
50 cent - window shopper, she wants it
birdman/lil wayne - over here hustlin'
chris brown/t-pain - kiss kiss
collie buddz - come around remix
dj drama - 5000 ones, feds takin' pictures
dj khaled - the originators, 's' on my chest, brown paper bag
flo-rida - low
hollywood undead - christmas in hollywood, no 5
hurricane chris - walk like that, hand clap
kanye west - cant tell me nothing, stonger
ludacris - grew up a screw up
plies/akon - hypnotized
potluck/tech n9ne - what we are
rick ross - everyday im hustling
tech n9ne - riot maker
travis barker/soulja boy - crank dat remix


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

boyfromthelak said:


> im surprised that theres not more underground rap listener out there.


me too.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

umm...theres too many songs to type out.

Classic rock
Classic punk rock
NO modern punk rock...more like pop punk so it SUCKS.
Soul
Rap
Metal, Death metal, Christian metal, etc. 

As you see I've got a load of variations. James Brown till Rammstein.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I listen to rap 90% of the time, but I like a mix while riding.... here's whats on the shuffle as of right now.

Alabama - If your gonna play in texas 
B.G. - I'm out here
B.G. - Make 'em Mad	
B.G. - Knuckle Up	
Birdman - Got to be a G
Birdman and Lil Wayne - alwayz strapped	
Birdman - ***k you	
Birdman - Fully Loaded 
Birdman - I Run This 
Birdman - Believe Dat (feat. Lil' Wayne)	
Birdman - Wet Paint
Birdman - Grind (feat. Lil' Wayne & Brisco)	
Birdman - All The Time	
Birdman - Pop Bottles (feat. Lil' Wayne)	
Birdman - Love My Hood	
Birdman - I'm A Stunna	
Birdman - Make Way (feat. Fat Joe & Lil' Wayne)	
Birdman & Lil Wayne - Over Here Hustlin'	
Birdman & Lil' Wayne - Stuntin' Like My Daddy	
Birdman & Lil' Wayne - You Ain't Know	
Birdman & Lil' Wayne - Army Gunz	
Birdman & Lil' Wayne - Cali Dro (Feat. Daz & Kurupt)	
Black Sabbath - Iron Man 
Black Sabbath - Paranoid 
Built to Spill - Stab 
Chamillionaire - Hip Hop Warning	
Chamillionaire	- Failures Not an Option
Chamillionaire - It's On 
Chamillionaire - You a Dummy	
Chamillionaire - Makes Me Stronger	
Chamillionaire - Fly as the Sky Featuring Lil Wayne & Rasaq
Chamillionaire	- Hip Hop Police Featurning Slick Rick 
Chamillionaire	- Industry Groupie	
Chamillionaire - The Ultimate Victory	
The Faint - Worked Up So Sexual 
The Faint - Southern Belles In London Sing 
Fat Joe - The Crack House (Main)	
The Game - ONEBLOOD(REMIXFINAL) 
Heart - Crazy On You	
Heart - Barracuda (Live)
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - I Love Rock n Roll 
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Cherry Bomb 
Le Tigre - TKO
Lil Flip - Clover Muzick	
Lil Flip - I Luv It	
Lil Flip - U Can't C Me	
Lil Flip - On The Block	
Lil Flip And Mr. Capone-E - Kings Of The Street	
Lil Wayne - Upgrade	
Lil Wayne - Ride For My Ni**as	
Lil Wayne - We Takin' Over (Remix)	
Lil Wayne - Get High, Rule Tha World	
Lil Wayne - Seat Down Low	
Lil Wayne - Blooded	
Lil Wayne - Swizzy (Remix)	
Lil Wayne - N.O. 
Lil Wayne - Back On My Grizzy	
Lil Wayne - Homocide (Feat. The Game)	
Lil Wayne - Big **** Poppin' (Young Jeezy) (Feat. U.S.D.A.)
Lil Wayne -Corporate Thuggin' (Young Jeezy)	
Lil Wayne - We Takin Over Akon T.I., Rick Ross, DJ Khaled, Baby & Fat Joe
Lil Wayne - I'm in the Hood	
Lil Wayne - International Players Anthem (Exclusive Remix)
Lil Wayne - Wipe Me Down Ft. Birdman (Exclusive Remix)
Lil Wayne - Big **** Poppin (Exclusive Remix) 
Lil Wayne - ***** Please Ft. Birdman (Exclusive Remix)	
Lil Wayne - 9MM feat. David Banner, Snoop Dogg & Akon
Lil Wayne - Always Strapped	
Lil Wayne - Rock Star ft. chamillionaire	
Lil Wayne - I'm me
Lil Flip - Addicted (Mary Jane)	
Lil' Flip - Make It Shake	
Lil' Flip - What It Do (feat. Mannie Fresh)	
Lil Wayne - Arms Race Ft. Fall Out Boy, Travis (Gym Class Heroes), Tyga, Kanye West, Paul Wall, Skinhead Rob & Lupe Fiasco	
Lil' Wayne - Help (Feat. John Lennon)	
Lil' Wayne - Fly In	
Lil' Wayne - Fireman	
Lil' Wayne - Best Rapper Alive	
Lil' Wayne - Tha Carter II	
Lil' Wayne - Hustler Musik	
Lil' Wayne - I'm A Dboy (Ft. Birdman) 
Lil' Wayne	Tha Carter II	Rap
Mago De Oz - El Pacto 
New York Dolls - Bad Girl 
Oasis - Morning Glory 
Offspring - Gone Away 
Offspring - Gotta keep 'em seperated	
Offspring	- Dirty Magic	3:49	Offspring 
Paul Wall - I'm Throwed (feat. & prod. by Jermaine Dupri)	
The Ramones - We Want The Airwaves 
Rick Ross - I'm A G (Feat. Lil' Wayne & Brisco)	
Rick Ross - Speedin (Remix)
The Rolling - StonesMother's Little Helper	
The Rolling - StonesPaint It Black	
Run DMC - Rock Box	
Run-DMC - Can You Rock It Like This	
Run-DMC - It's Tricky	
Social Distortion - I Was Wrong	
Social Distortion - Don't Drag Me Down	
Social Distortion - Mommy's little Monster 
The Sounds - We're not living in America 
Sum 41 - The Hell Song	
Sum 41 - Over My Head (Better Off Dead)	
Sum 41 - Still Waiting	
Sum 41 - No Brains	
Swizz Beats - It's Me ... (Remix) (Feat. R. Kelly, Lil Wayne & Jadakiss)
T.I. - what you know	
T.I. - top back	
T.I. - Big Sh**t Poppin' (Do It)
T.I. - 24's	
T.I. - Rubber Band Man	
T.I. - 99 Problems	5:03	T.I.	Urban Legend	
T.I. - Top Back Remix (ft. Young Jeezy, Young Dro, Big ****ry & B.G.)
Trill Fam - Wipe Me Down (Remix) ( Foxx, Webbie & Lil Boosie )
Violent Femmes - Out Of The Window 
2Pac - How Do you Want It	
2Pac - California Love [Remix]
2Pac - Can't C Me	
2Pac - Picture Me Rollin'	
2Pac - Holler If Ya Hear Me	
T-1 Office Band (Taj) - It Is Not Often That A Chest Of Drawers Is Likened To A Commode


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I have alot, like 11.36 gigs alot.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> I have alot, like 11.36 gigs alot.


In all I got 24.72 gigs... That is just whats on my shuffle right now.


----------



## freshkid (Oct 16, 2004)

Ghostface
Living Legends
Hieroglyphics
Immortal Technique
Pennywise
Bad Religion
Atmosphere


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> http://quakefour.net/pub/playlist.html
> <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 185pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="246"> [TR] [TD]Playlist Name:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Created On:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Last Modified On:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Allow Shuffle:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]ASX Version:[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]
> [/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Name[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08 - Prodigy - Firestarter[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]01 - Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]03 - Prodigy - Diesel Power[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]06 - Prodigy - Mindfields[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]03_all_guns_blazing[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]04_leather_rebel[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]07_between_the_hammer_and_the_anvil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08_a_touch_of_evil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Losing More Than You've Ever H[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]This Is How It Goes[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Living In The Shadows[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Try Honesty[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Line & Sinker[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lies[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Ex[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]River Below[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Standing In The Rain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cut The Curtains[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Prisoners Of Today[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Nothing To Lose[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Voices Of Violence[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Devil In A Midnight Mass[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stillborn (Feat. Ozzy Osbourne)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Somnambulist (Simply Being Loved)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Truth[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]freedom fighter[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Twist Of Cain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Her Black Wings[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Night People[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Dream Evil[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sunset Superman[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]All the Fools Sailed Away[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stand Up And Shout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Straight Through The Heart[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Rock[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Last In Line[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12-Jan[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12-Jun[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]T.N.T. For The Brain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Return To Innocenc[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Principles Of Lust[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Mea Culpa[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Gravity Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Worked Up So Sexual[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Glass Danse[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Agenda Suicide[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]symptom finger[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sweetness[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The 15th[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Emerge[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Just Let Go[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cloud[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Never Win[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]A Kick In The Teeth[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Everything To Gain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Need A War[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Get Confused[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wednesday[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Happy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Ritz 107[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]All We Are[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]O[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Just Let Go (Thin White Duke Remix)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Down Up (Featuring Lizzy Yoder)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Black Dahlia 009 of 226[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Judas Rising[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Angel[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cathedral Spires[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stronger[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Silent Shout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Neverland[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Captain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]We Share Our Mother's Health[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Na Na Na[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Marble House[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Like A Pen[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]From Off To On[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Forest Families[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]One Hit[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Still Light[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Pass This On (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]You Make Like Charity (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Kino (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Heartbeats (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]America[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The beautiful people[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Little horn[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wormboy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Angel with the scabbed wings[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Antichrist superstar[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Cake And Sodomy[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lunchbox[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Wrapped In Plastic[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]My Monkey[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Almost Honest[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]A Tout Le Monde[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Train Of Consequences[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Symphony Of Destruction[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Bleeding Me[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Outlaw Torn[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]01 - Hit That[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]N.I.B. feat. Primus[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Nowhere To Run (Vapor Trail) f[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]No More Tears[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Won't Be Coming Home (S.I.N.)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Perry Mason (Live)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]See You On The Other Side (Dem[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Lady Wore Black[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Sehnsuht[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rammstein (original)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Buck Dich (album version)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Kokain[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Engel (Extended Version)[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]You Think You're Tough[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Tell The World[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rock You Like A Hurricane[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rhythm Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Alien Nation[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Rhythm Of Love[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Still Loving You[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Blackout[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Hey You[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]The Zoo[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Save Yourself[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Stutter Kiss[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Water's Leaking[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Hey, Sha La La[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Future Land[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Independance Day[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Lovemachine[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]


WOW guess Sitting duck has the 2g player:eekster:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i listen to alot of music, mostly independent artist owned music. indie rock and rap, hip hop. i like most of it all
Jamie T. is playing right now, followed by dutch rap star Typhoon only because dutch + rap makes me laugh


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Snaky: August Burns Red is absolutely sick, if you like them youd prolly like Parkway Drive and I Killed the Prom Queen and The Subtle Way if you havent already.

takers: Nice playlist as well. Apparently my dads sister's son so my cousin is the drummer of Everytime I Die, I have never met him or my dads sister but I thought that was pretty cool.

I also just added some Greeley Estates, just downloaded their discography last night.

Im surprised there isnt more rap listeners on here, I myself am not a big fan but do listen to the occasional Northern Expozure and the sort but dont put it on my Ipod, I cant really ride to it.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> WOW guess Sitting duck has the 2g player:eekster:


I have the 160gig classic ipod but only use my shuffle for riding, its nice and small and holds a gig which is plenty for riding.

My entire itunes collection is on my 160gig but only uses 9gigs of it, the rest is movies for travelin and shiz


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

mewithoutyou
thebleedingalarm
call it even
pinback
fear before the march of flames
madvillian
danger doom
slayer
Thrice
Thursday
the riviera heist
O Jerusalem
Zella Mayzell
Stutterfly
Souls of mischief
so they say
snapcase
silverstein
greeley estates
hawthorne heights
Saosin
A settling of ways
regina spektor
rainer maria
the postal service
the ramones
GG allin
Notorius B.I.G.
Name Taken
Lovehatehero.

i got tons more ill post up later


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> WOW guess Sitting duck has the 2g player:eekster:


I had a 6GB phillips player that never saw more than 2 on it.... Someone gave me a 2GB player recently, and I like it a lot.








Very small, and the menus and buttons are pretty decent.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

lets see...
Amon Amarth
Anthrax
Apocalyptica
Arch Enemy
As I lay Dying
Atreyu
A7X
Black Label Society
Sabbath
Bullet 4 my Valentine
Burn The Priest
Cascada
Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth
Deep Purple
Deth Klok
Dimmu Borgir
Dio
Disturbed
Dope
Dragonforce
Eminem
Europe
Fall Out Boy
Flotsam and Jetsam
Green Day
Guns N' Roses
GWAR!!!
Hawthorne Heights
Hellyeah
HIM
In Flames
In This Moment
ICP
Iron Maiden
Jet
Judas Priest
Killswitch Engage
Kiss
Korn
Lacuna Coil
Lamb Of God
Light This City
Linkin Park
Lordi
Megadeth
Metallium
Metallica
MSI
Misfits
Motley Crue
Motorhead
Mudvayne
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
Notes To Wednesday
Offspring
OTEP
Ozzy
Pantera
Frampton
Pink Floyd
Poison
Primus
Psycho Stick
Queensryche
Quiet Riot
Rammstein
Rebel Meets Rebel
REO Speedwagon
Rise Against
Rob Zombie
Sevendust
Shadows Fall
Sixx AM
Skid Row
Slayer
Slipknot
Static X
Soulja Boy
System Of A Down
Tenacious D
Tool
Trivium
Van Halen
Velvet Revolver
...
yeah, im a little bored


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

all the essentials on the 4g nano along with grounded and a fly movie

MAC DRE
too $hort
living legends
the grouch
eligh
aesop rock
frontline
freeway
traxamillion
mac mall
dubee
j diggz
husalah
ANDRE NICKATINA
equipto
lupe fiasco
cunninlynguists
mystic journeymen
zion I
rebelution
slightly stoopid
the expendables
droop-e 
turf talk
notorious b.i.g
the A'z
DIRTY RICE
the cool kids
bishop lamont & black milk mix tape-caltroit
bloc party
cipes and the people
binary star
GANG STARR
clipse
THE CUTTHOAT COMMITTEE
EASY E
guce
heiroglyphics
SOULS OF MISCHEIF
immortal technique
jt the bigga figga
keak da sneak
kenna
kurupt 
lee majors
M.I.A
messy marv
NWA
the pack
PAPOOSE
PEPPER
PETE ROCK
psd
reek daddy
the team
tech n9ne
theivery corporation
snoop dogg
ya boy
YOUNG DRU
yukmouth
311

:thumbsup: 

there is more that im going to be mad for forgetting because i always am, but i believe that gives out my vibe, only the best


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Blink 182
Sum 41
linkin park
Hilltop hoods
Immortal technique
Madvillan
Royce da 5'9"
fort minor 
senses fail
Rise against
Lit



So semi punk and underground MC's. To me, just the beat and lyrics of immortal technique, mad villan, etc, just bleed urban riding.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

my new stuff got 13 gb of random stuff

ratatat
Aesop Rock
DJ Shadow

dont feel like going through it all


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

pro said:


> So semi punk and underground MC's. To me, just the beat and lyrics of immortal technique, mad villan, etc, just bleed urban riding.


Immortal Technique is one of my all time favorites... His flow is like none other. :thumbsup:


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

ETBA said:


> Immortal Technique is one of my all time favorites... His flow is like none other. :thumbsup:


Although he is kinda obsessed with dead fetuses. And dance with the devil is messed up.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

pro said:


> Although he is kinda obsessed with dead fetuses. And dance with the devil is messed up.


i like some of his stuff but some are just to weird for me ya all of it might be true but whem i listen to music i dont want rape and pillage all the tiem


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

1. 3 Doors Down - Here Without You (3:58)
2. 30 Seconds To Mars - From Yesterday (4:03)
3. 50 Cent - Assassins (5:48)
4. 50 Cent - In Da Club (4:01)
5. 50 Cent - Just A Lil Bit (3:57)
6. 50 Cent - Shake That Ass (3:30)
7. 50 Cent - Straight To The Bank (3:12)
8. 50 Cent ft Mobb Deep - Outta Control (4:17)
9. 50 Cent ft. Justin Timberlake - She Wants It (Ayo Technology) (4:06)
10. 50 Cent/Olivia - Candy Shop (3:30)
11. 50 Shot Clip - Scared to Look (3:26)
12. A Perfect Circle - Pet (4:33)
13. A Perfect Murder - Body and Blood (3:07)
14. A Perfect Murder - Cease To Suffer (2:49)
15. A Perfect Murder - Dig Your Grave (3:18)
16. A Perfect Murder - last kiss (2:08)
17. A Perfect Murder - Possessed (2:56)
18. A Perfect Murder - Slave To The Clock (2:22)
19. A perfect Murder - Speak Without Faith (1:56)
20. A Perfect Murder - Time Bomb (2:54)
21. A Perfect Murder - Unbroken (3:09)
22. A Perfect Murder - Wake Up And Die (3:01)
23. Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (4:56)
24. Afro man - Cause I got High (5:13)
25. Akon - Belly Dancer (4:03)
26. Akon - Don't Matter (4:52)
27. Akon Feat. Eminem - Smack That (Dirty) (3:36)
28. Akon Feat. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna **** You (4:23)
29. Ak'Sent Ft. Beenie Man - Zingy Final (2:53)
30. Alex Gaudino - Destination Unknown (3:43)
31. Alexisonfire - Rough Hands (5:31)
32. Alexisonfire - The Kennedy Curse (3:38)
33. Alexisonfire - This Could Be Anywhere In The World (4:10)
34. Alexisonfire - To A Friend (3:16)
35. Alexisonfire - Water Wings (2:41)
36. Alexisonfire - You Burn First (2:40)
37. Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal (3:28)
38. All Out War - Bleeding the Weak (3:03)
39. All That Remains - Six (3:22)
40. American Hi-Fi - Flavour of the Week (3:08)
41. Anastasia Soundtrack - At The Beginning (3:42)
42. Armin Van Buuren - Walk Away (Terry Ferminal Mix) (3:37)
43. Armsbendback - Don't Stand So Close To Me [Police] (3:55)
44. Army Of The Pharaohs - Devine Evil (3:50)
45. Army Of The Pharaohs - Frontline (4:20)
46. Army of The Pharaohs - Gorillas (3:30)
47. Army Of The Pharaohs - Tear It Down (Featuring Reef The Lost Cauze, Planetary, Vinnie Paz) (3:50)
48. Army Of The Pharaohs - Through Blood By Thunder (3:45)
49. Army Of The Pharoahs - Murder Death Kill (2:56)
50. Arno Cost & Arias - Magenta (Original Mix) (9:16)
51. As I Lay Dying - The Darkest Nights (3:50)
52. Atreyu - Bleeding Mascara (2:26)
53. Atreyu - Ex's and Oh's (3:31)
54. Atreyu - Her Portrait In Black (4:01)
55. Atreyu - Right Side of the Bed (3:42)
56. Atreyu - Someone's Standing On My Chest (4:43)
57. Atreyu - You Give Love A Bad Name (3:26)
58. August Burns Red - A Shot Below The Belt (4:10)
59. August Burns Red - A Wish Full Of Dreams (3:23)
60. August Burns Red - Accidental Shot Heard 'round The World (5:44)
61. August Burns Red - Back Burner (3:42)
62. August Burns Red - Background Music For Her Awakening (4:10)
63. August Burns Red - Barbarian (3:45)
64. August Burns Red - Black Sheep (3:53)
65. August Burns Red - Carol Of The Bells (2:44)
66. August Burns Red - Composure (4:13)
67. August Burns Red - Endorphins (3:10)
68. August Burns Red - Eve Of The End (3:09)
69. August Burns Red - Missing This Opportunity (5:29)
70. August Burns Red - Redemption (6:16)
71. August Burns Red - Seventh Trumpet (7:09)
72. August Burns Red - Silhouette Of Wings (2:39)
73. August Burns Red - Speech Impediment (3:39)
74. August Burns Red - The Balance (3:20)
75. August Burns Red - The Blinding Light (5:28)
76. August Burns Red - The Crack From Which Gold Pours (3:41)
77. August Burns Red - The Eleventh Hour (4:05)
78. August Burns Red - The Reflective Property (3:51)
79. August Burns Red - Too Late For Roses (3:19)
80. August Burns Red - Truth of a Liar (4:11)
81. August Burns Red - Up Against The Ropes (5:04)
82. Austin Powers - Theme Song (2:45)
83. Avril Lavigne - Knocking on heavens door (2:51)
84. Avril Lavigne - When You're Gone (4:00)
85. Baby Bash ft. Sean Kingston - What Is It (3:22)
86. Backside Artists Vs Geen Plank - Sonic Empire 2007 (Jean Elan Remix) (6:53)
87. Bad Religion - American Jesus (3:17)
88. Bass - Bass Testers - Bass Boy - I Love Big Speakers (0:51)
89. Belly ft. Ginuwine - Pressure (3:55)
90. Benny Benassi - Can u feel the bass (3:14)
91. Benny Benassi - I Love My Sex (5:33)
92. Benny Benassi - Satisfaction (Club Mix) (6:33)
93. Bethoven - 5th Symphony (8:18)
94. Bethoven - 7th Symphony (14:16)
95. Bethoven - Für Elise (2:49)
96. Bethoven - Moonlight Sonata (6:04)
97. Bethoven - Ode to Joy (12:57)
98. Beyonce - Check up on it (3:31)
99. Big Bass Vs Michelle Narine - What You Do (3:02)
100. Billy Cain - Ahead Of The Game (3:45)
101. Billy Talent - Devil In A Midnight Mass (3:17)
102. Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves (3:18)
103. Billy Talent - Red Flag (3:36)
104. Billy Talent - Surrender (4:16)
105. Black Eyed Peas - Bebot (3:30)
106. Black Eyed Peas - My Humps (5:26)
107. Black Taboo - God Bless The Top Less (3:36)
108. Black Taboo - Une Plotte C't'une Plotte (3:50)
109. Bleeding Through - Confession (2:38)
110. Bleeding Through - Dead Like Me (3:31)
111. Bleeding Through - Dearly Demented (5:21)
112. Bleeding Through - For Love and Failing (3:33)
113. Bleeding Through - Hollywood Prison (2:52)
114. Bleeding Through - Kill to Believe (3:58)
115. Bleeding Through - Line in the Sand (4:09)
116. Bleeding Through - Love In Slow Motion (4:36)
117. Bleeding Through - Love Lost In A Hail Of Gun Fire (4:57)
 118. Bleeding Through - On Wings of Lead (5:21)
119. Bleeding Through - Return to Sender (4:20)
120. Bleeding Through - Rise (2:06)
121. Bleeding Through - She's Gone (1:30)
122. Bleeding Through - Sweet Vampirous (1:27)
123. Bleeding Through - The Painkiller (2:36)
124. Bleeding Through - Tragedy of Empty Streets (2:58)
125. Blink 182 - All The Small Things (2:47)
126. Blink 182 - First Date (2:51)
127. Blink 182 - **** A Dog (1:26)
128. Blink 182 - What's My Age Again (2:26)
129. Blood for Blood - Some Kind of Hate (3:18)
130. Blue October - Hate Me (4:00)
131. Blur - Song 2 (2:03)
132. Bob Sinclair - Rock This Party (5:07)
133. Bob Sinclair - Sound Of Freedom (Club Mix) (4:56)
134. Bob Sinclair - World, Hold On (3:16)
135. Bob Sinclar - Everybody movin' (4:38)
136. Bobby Valentino - Slow Down (4:40)
137. Bobby Valentino Feat. Timbaland - Anonymous (4:55)
138. Booba - Au bout des rêves (4:24)
139. Booba - Du Biff (5:08)
140. Booba - Gangster (4:15)
141. Booba - Mauvais Garcon (1:27)
142. Booba - Numéro 10 (4:13)
143. Booba - Tuer Ou Mourir (4:12)
144. Booba Feat Akon - Gun in Hand (4:42)
145. Bridge Too Far - Defiance (2:57)
146. Bridge Too Far - The Payback (3:07)
147. Bring Me The Horizon - (I Used To Make Out With) Medusa (5:37)
148. Bring Me The Horizon - A Lot Like Vegas (2:09)
149. Bring Me The Horizon - Black & Blue (4:33)
150. Bring Me The Horizon - Off The Heezay (5:38)
151. Bring Me The Horizon - Pray For Plagues (4:21)
152. Bring Me The Horizon - Shed Light (3:51)
153. Bring Me The Horizon - Tell Slater Not To Wash His Dick (3:30)
154. Bring Me The Horizon - The Fear That Gave Me Wings (3:35)
155. Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me) (3:46)
156. Bullet For My Valentine - Hand Of Blood (3:35)
157. Bullet for My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall (5:48)
158. Bury Your Dead - All the Right Moves (3:00)
159. Bury Your Dead - Eyes Wide Shut (2:33)
160. Bury Your Dead - Legend (2:22)
161. Bury Your Dead - Losin' It (1:14)
162. Bury Your Dead - Magnolia (2:47)
163. Bury Your Dead - Mission: Impossible (2:42)
164. Bury Your Dead - Mission: Impossible 2 (2:32)
165. Bury Your Dead - Risky Business (4:25)
166. Bury Your Dead - The Color of Money (2:35)
167. Bury Your Dead - The Outsiders (2:15)
168. Bury Your Dead - Top Gun (2:19)
169. Bury Your Dead - Vanilla Sky (2:23)
170. Caesars Palace - Jerk It Out (3:15)
171. Carl Henry ft. JR Writer - Perfect (3:25)
172. Carlos Santana and Rob Thomas - Smooth (4:00)
173. Carpathian - Don't Have My Back (2:47)
174. Carpathian - Explosions (2:10)
175. Carpathian - Holding Hands is for Girls (3:22)
176. Carpathian - Mosh (0:15)
177. Carpathian - Overdose (3:01)
178. Carpathian - Who The **** Taught You Snaps? (2:41)
179. Cascada - Every Time We Touch (3:19)
180. CDC - Face the Barrel (2:20)
181. CDC - Ghetto Ain't Hard, Ghetto is Hell (3:02)
182. CDC - I-Ball Deathwish (3:32)
183. CDC - Saddle Up (2:31)
184. Chamillionaire - Ridin' (4:08)
185. Cherish ft. Sean Paul & YoungBloodz - Do It To It (3:57)
186. Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet? (3:56)
187. Children Of Bodom - Every Time I Die (4:03)
188. Children of Bodom - Everytime I Die (4:03)
189. Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper (3:47)
190. Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll (3:36)
191. Children Of Bodom - Living Dead Beat (5:03)
192. Chris Brown - Run It (3:20)
193. Chris Brown - Wall To Wall (3:49)
194. Chris Brown and T-Pain - Kiss Kiss (4:11)
195. Chris Lake Featuring Laura V. - Changes In My Life (4:48)
196. Chris Montana - Porto Hustle (Chriss Ortega Remix) (5:53)
197. Chriss Ortega & Thomas Gold - Miracle (Gabi Newman Vocal Remix) (7:40)
198. Christina Aguilera - Candy Man (3:11)
199. Christina Aguilera - Hurt (4:03)
200. Ciara - 1, 2 Step (3:21)
201. Coldplay - Speed Of Sound (4:49)
202. Corenell - Keep On Jumping (6:44)
203. Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night (5:20)
204. Cory Lee - The Naughty Song (3:24)
205. Cosmic Gate - Analog Feel (Extended Version) (7:50)
206. Crampe En Masse - Berceuse Pour Les Pas Fins (2:17)
207. Crampe en masse - Crève mon sale (2:14)
208. Crampe En Masse - De Retour Après La Pause (0:35)
209. Crampe en masse - J'ai La Quéquette Qui Colle (0:59)
210. Cypress Hill - Hits From The Bong (4:25)
211. Daddy Yankee - Rompe (3:08)
212. Daft Punk - Face To Face (4:00)
213. Daft Punk - One More Time (6:07)
214. Daniel Desnoyers - Arabian Adventure 2 (4:54)
215. Daniel Desnoyers - Four To The Floor (4:41)
216. Daniel Desnoyers - Inspecteur Gadget (3:43)
217. Daniel Desnoyers - Love Generation (4:54)
218. Daniel Desnoyers - Turn On The Music (4:45)
219. Daniel Powter - Bad day (3:53)
220. Darude - SandStorm (7:26)
221. Dave Spoon - At Night (7:16)
222. Dave Spoon - I'm Rushin' (Vocal Mix) (7:08)
223. David Banner - Play (3:53)
224. David Gueta Vs. The Egg - Love Don't Let Me Go (3:35)
225. David Guetta - **** me I'm Famous (4:10)
226. David Guetta - Just A Little More Love (3:19)
227. David Guetta - Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away) (4:48)
228. David Guetta - Love is Gone (4:47)
229. David Guetta - People Come People Go (3:19)
230. David Guetta - Stay (Fuzzy Hair Remix) (4:50)
231. David Guetta - The World Is Mine (3:38)
232. David Guetta feat. Barbara Tucker - It's Allright (Bob Sinclar remix) (6:29)
233. David Guetta Feat. Chris Willis - Love Is Gone (Original Mix) (3:10)
234. David Usher - Black Black Heart (3:48)
235. Dazzla, Ronny Clark - That Moment (She Came) (7:31)
236. Dead To Fall - Blood fo the Moon (5:32)
237. Death Before Dishonor - 6.6.6. Friends Family Forever (3:15)
238. Death Before Dishonor - 6.6.6. Friends Family Forever (Live @ CBGBs) (3:52)
239. Death Before Dishonor - Another Day (3:07)
240. Death Before Dishonor - Behind Your Eyes (2:23)
241. Death Before Dishonor - Born From Misery (1:47)
242. Death Before Dishonor - Born From Misery (Live @ CBGBs) (2:12)
243. Death Before Dishonor - Boston Belongs To Me (2:31)
244. Death Before Dishonor - Break Through It All (3:01)
245. Death Before Dishonor - By My Side (3:08)
246. Death Before Dishonor - Count Me In (2:23)
247. Death Before Dishonor - Curl Up And Die (2:20)
248. Death Before Dishonor - Curl Up And Die (Live @ CBGBs) (2:24)
249. Death Before Dishonor - Dead To Me (2:12)
250. Death Before Dishonor - Dying Inside (2:29)
251. Death Before Dishonor - Endless Suffering (2:10)
252. Death Before Dishonor - Endless Suffering (Live @ CBGBs) (2:20)
253. Death Before Dishonor - Forever Alone (4:00)
254. Death Before Dishonor - **** It All (2:07)
255. Death Before Dishonor - Game's Over (2:15)
256. Death Before Dishonor - Hopeless (3:53)
257. Death Before Dishonor - Infected (1:41)
258. Death Before Dishonor - Intro (1:15)
259. Death Before Dishonor - Never Again (3:09)
260. Death Before Dishonor - Never Again (Live @ CBGBs) (3:21)
261. Death Before Dishonor - Nothing But Agony (1:49)
262. Death Before Dishonor - Nowhere To Turn (2:08)
263. Death Before Dishonor - See It Through (2:31)
264. Death Before Dishonor - Seven (0:52)
265. Death Before Dishonor - Still Standing (2:08)
266. Death Before Dishonor - Take Me Away (1:40)
267. Death Before Dishonor - Time today (3:31)
268. Death Before Dishonor - True Til Death (Live @ CBGBs) (4:31)
269. Death Before Dishonor - True 'Till Death (4:03)
270. Death Before Dishonor - Walk Away (2:44)
271. Death Threat - Outcast (2:10)
272. Depeche Mode - Tainted Love (Techno Remix) (5:42)
273. Despised Icon - As Bridges Burn (3:15)
274. Despised Icon - Bulletproof Scales (3:19)
275. Despised Icon - End This Day (3:32)
276. Despised Icon - Harvesting The Deceased (2:44)
277. Despised Icon - Immaculate (4:37)
278. Despised Icon - Retina (3:58)
279. Despised Icon - Silver Plated Advocate (3:58)
280. Despised Icon - The Sunset Will Never Charm Us (3:03)
281. Despised Icon - Warm Blooded (3:33)
282. DHT - Listen To Your Heart (4:30)
283. Digimon - Kick It Up (3:12)
284. Digimon - Theme Song (2:58)
285. Dirty Vegas - Days Go By (5:02)
286. Disturbed - Prayer (3:39)
287. Disturbed - Stupify (4:33)
288. DJ Antoine - This Time (Klaas Remix) (6:22)
289. DJ Khaled f. Rick Ross TI Akon Baby Lil Wayne Fat Joe - We Taking Over (dirty) (4:28)
290. DJ Tiesto - Traffic (6:56)
291. DJ Vini vs DJ Antoine - We Will Rock You (4:54)
292. Dr. Dre - I Just Wanna **** (3:27)
293. Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg - Ain't Nothing But a G Thang (4:02)
294. Dr. Dre feat. Snoop Dogg - Still D.R.E. (4:32)
295. Eagles - Hotel California (6:31)
296. Eighteen Visions - I Let Go (3:27)
297. Eminem - Ass Like That (4:25)
298. Eminem - Big Weenie (4:26)
299. Eminem - Crazy In Love (4:02)
300. Eminem - Curtains Down (5:48)
301. Eminem - Evil Deeds (4:19)
302. Eminem - Just Lose It (4:08)
303. Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers (4:56)
304. Eminem - Mocking Bird (4:10)
305. Eminem - Mockingbird (4:10)
306. Eminem - Mosh (5:17)
307. Eminem - My 1st Single (5:02)
308. Eminem - Never Enough (2:39)
309. Eminem - Puke (4:07)
310. Eminem - Rain Man (5:14)
311. Eminem - Shake that ass ft nate dogg (4:34)
312. Eminem - Spend Some Time (5:10)
313. Eminem - When I'm Gone (4:42)
314. Eminem - Yellow Brick Road (5:46)
315. Eminem & D12 - One Shot 2 Shot (4:26)
316. Eminem feat Nate Dogg - Shake That Ass For Me (4:34)
317. Eminem ft. 50 Cent, Cashis, Lloyd Banks - You Don't Know (4:24)
318. Eminem -Sing for the Moment (5:39)
319. En Vogue - Free Your Mind (4:52)
320. Ephemeral Addictions - Bed Light For Blue Eyes (3:12)
321. Eric Clapton - Layla (Acoustic) (4:46)
322. Eric Prydz vs Pink Floyd - Proper Education (4:43)
323. Ericke - The Beat Is Rockin' (6:07)
324. Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These (4:52)
325. Eyerer & Chopstick - Make My Day (Haunting) (4:43)
326. Eyes Set To Kill - Young Blood Spills Tonight (4:37)
327. Faber Drive - Second Chance (3:41)
328. Fabolous ft. Neyo - Make Me Better (4:15)
329. Fallout Boy - Dance Dance (2:26)
330. Fallout Boy - Sugar, Were Going Down (3:35)
331. Fat Joe feat. Lil Wayne - Make It Rain (4:11)
332. Fedde Le Grand - I Miss You (8:23)
333. Fedde Le Grand - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit (6:06)
334. Feist - Mushaboom (5:04)
335. Feist - Secret Heart (3:49)
336. Fergie - Fergilicious (4:52)
337. Fergie ft. Ludacris - Glamorous (4:06)
338. Ferry Corsten - It's Time (5:22)
339. Fight Paris - Complete Heat (3:25)
340. Finger & Kadel - Die Mit Dem Roten Halsband (Original Mix) (3:23)
341. Finger Eleven - Paralyzer (3:24)
342. First Blood - Armageddon (1:13)
343. First Blood - Conflict (4:03)
344. First Blood - Conspiracy (4:13)
345. First Blood - Drown (3:27)
346. First Blood - Foundation (3:18)
347. First Blood - Next time I see you (1:37)
348. First Blood - Regimen (2:36)
349. First Blood - Suffocate (3:50)
350. First Blood - Surrender (2:14)
351. First Blood - Tides (3:12)
352. First Blood - Unbroken (3:47)
353. First Blood - Victim (2:51)
354. Flashdance - She's A Maniac (4:12)
355. Fort Minor - Remember The Name (3:48)
356. Fort Minor - Where'd You Go (3:53)
357. François Pérusse - Achat d'automobile (2:27)
358. Francois Perusse - Assis sur mon tracteur (2:58)
359. François Pérusse - Caroline (6:00)
360. François Pérusse - Carrières Et Professions (8:16)
361. François Pérusse - Centre D'achats 1 (0:25)
362. François Pérusse - Centre D'achats 2 (0:19)
363. François Pérusse - Dans Le Derrière Du Micro (11:51)
364. François Pérusse - Intro (2:59)
365. François Pérusse - Kick En Stock (11:26)
366. François Pérusse - La Flush Royale (11:09)
367. François Pérusse - Le Blues Du Blues (1:32)
368. François Pérusse - Le Bluff (13:13)
369. François Pérusse - Le Joker (15:16)
370. François Pérusse - Le Soleil (2:06)
371. François Pérusse - Les Deux De Pique (13:43)
372. François Pérusse - Les Gipsys Cognent (2:45)
373. François Pérusse - Mais Elle Pue (0:20)
374. François Pérusse - Panneaux de signalisation (2:57)
375. François Pérusse - Pauvre Père Noël (2:43)
376. François Pérusse - Sagouine's Roses (2:42)
377. François Pérusse - Soyons Diplomates (12:41)
378. François Pérusse - Tu Fababounes (2:16)
379. François Pérusse - Y'a don ben des (4:54)
380. Full Blown Chaos - Apocalypse (2:34)
381. Full Blown Chaos - Blood Flow (3:24)
382. Full Blown Chaos - Chains Of Bloodshed (2:16)
383. Full Blown Chaos - It Remains (4:00)
384. Full Blown Chaos - Judged (2:50)
385. Full Blown Chaos - Means To An End (3:25)
386. Full Blown Chaos - My Suffering (2:58)
387. Full Blown Chaos - No Others (2:10)
388. Full Blown Chaos - No Way Out (4:42)
389. Full Blown Chaos - Red Tide (3:15)
390. Full Blown Chaos - Wake the Demons (2:52)
391. Garbage - I'm Only Happy When It Rains (3:56)
392. Gary Jules - Mad World (3:09)
393. Geggy Tah - Whoever You Are (4:33)
394. George - Lie To Me (3:41)
395. GFK - Direct Actions Is More Than Wearing a Che Guevara Shirt (3:33)
396. GFK - Globaliverne (1:56)
397. GFK - Matthew Sheppard, Carlos Giuliani... (3:04)
398. GFK - Power Is Invisible Until You Provoke It (1:58)
399. GFK - Prison of Life (2:54)
400. GFK - Religious Icons Are Creations of Men (2:36)
401. GFK - Rethinking Basic Antiracism (1:43)
402. GFK - The End of Our Contribution to Modern Slavery (2:22)
403. GFK - Time and Space Compression (2:41)
404. GFK - Todo Para Todos (2:29)
405. GFK - Years of Feminism Destroyed (3:59)
406. Global Deejays Feat. Technotronic - Get Up (6:03)
407. Gnarls Barkley - Crazy (3:01)
408. Gob - I've Been Up These Steps (2:48)
409. God Made Me Funky - Won More Time (2:49)
410. Godsmack - I Stand Alone (4:06)
411. Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (4:51)
412. Good Charlotte - Dance Floor Anthem (4:04)
413. Good Charlotte - The River (3:13)
414. Green Day - American Idiot (2:57)
415. Green Day - Are We The Waiting (2:42)
416. Green Day - Basket Case (3:03)
417. Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams (4:20)
418. Green Day - King For A Day (3:13)
419. Green Day - Longview (3:59)
420. Green Day - Minority (2:49)
421. Green Day - Time of Your Life (2:34)
422. Green Day - When I Come Around (3:00)
423. Green Day - Working Class Hero (4:05)
424. Grits - Here We Go (3:20)
425. G-Unit - G'd Up (4:47)
426. Guns & Roses - Paradise City (6:44)
427. Gym Class Heroes - Cupids Chokehold (4:03)
428. GZA - Animal Planet (4:16)
429. Gza - Cold World (5:28)
430. GZA - Duel Of The Iron Mic (4:06)
431. Gza - Fame (3:45)
432. GZA - Hip Hop Fury (3:44)
433. GZA - Publicity (2:37)
434. GZA & Method Man - Shadowboxin' (3:25)
435. Haddaway - What Is Love (4:31)
436. Haji And Emanuel - Take Me Away (Original Mix) (6:40)
437. Hatebreed - This Is Now (3:36)
438. Head Automatica - Beating Hearts Baby (3:24)
439. Hedley - Gunnin' (4:13)
440. Hedley - On My Own (3:27)
441. Hedley - Trip (4:00)
442. Hellogoodbye - Here In Your Arms (4:00)
443. Hi Tack - Let's Dance (3:14)
444. Hopesfall - Breathe From Coma (4:39)
445. I Hate Sally - Hannah Hannah (3:27)
446. I Killed The Prom Queen - Say Goodbye (4:14)
447. Ian Carey & Mochico feat Miss Bunty - Say What You Want (Ian Carey Dub Mix) (7:01)
448. Ida Corr Meets Fedde Le Grand1 - Let Me Think About It (Fedde Le Grand Club Mix) (5:44)
449. Ill Bill and Necro - **** With this (3:08)
450. Ill Gotten Throne - Conflict With Reality (4:30)
451. Ill Gotten Throne - Prefabricated (4:16)
452. Ill Gotten Throne - Process Of Tragedy (4:28)
453. Ill Gotten Throne - Second Face Of The Earth (5:18)
454. Ill Scarlett - Nothing Special (3:18)
455. Infernal - From Paris To Berlin (3:32)
456. Inspecteur Gadget - Chanson Theme (2:38)
457. Irate - Instant Gratification (4:13)
458. Irate - Malignant (4:05)
459. Irate - Step To My World (4:41)
460. Irate - Str8 Up (3:10)
461. Irate - Vendetta (3:21)
462. Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (7:11)
463. Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name (7:13)
464. Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast (4:48)
465. Iron Maiden - Virus (6:13)
466. It Dies Today - Enjoy The Silence [Depeche Mode] (4:02)
467. It Dies Today - Severed Ties Yield Severed Heads (3:04)
468. Jack Johnson - Sitting, Waiting, Wishing (3:10)
469. Jackass - Shopping Cart Song (3:21)
470. Jack's Mannequin - Dark Blue (4:14)
471. James Blunt - You're Beautiful (3:33)
472. Jay-Z - December 4th (4:33)
473. J-Diggz - Push It Up (3:54)
474. Jean Leloup - I Lost My Baby (2:58)
475. Jedi Mind Tricks - A Storm Of Swords (4:00)
476. Jedi Mind Tricks - Army of the Pharoahs (4:07)
477. Jedi Mind Tricks - Before The Great Collapse (3:58)
478. Jedi Mind Tricks - Blood In Blood Out (4:06)
479. Jedi Mind Tricks - Genghis Khan (3:50)
480. Jedi Mind Tricks - Heavenly Divine (4:34)
481. Jedi Mind Tricks - Nada Cambia (4:58)
482. Jedi Mind Tricks - On The Eve Of War feat. Gza (3:59)
483. Jedi Mind Tricks - Razorblade Salvation (4:21)
484. Jedi Mind Tricks - The Rage Of Angels (3:23)
485. Jedi Mind Tricks - The Worst (4:03)
486. Jennifer Lopez - Do It Well (3:05)
487. Jessica Simpson - A Public Affair (3:21)
488. John Dahlback - Everywhere (D.O.N.S. Remix) (8:28)
489. John Lennon - (Just Like) Starting Over (3:56)
490. John Morley - Naughty (Klaas Remix) (5:51)
491. Justin Timberlake - Sexy Ladies Let Me Talk To You (5:32)
492. Justin Timberlake - FutureSex LoveSounds (4:02)
493. Justin Timberlake - LoveStoned / I Think She Knows (7:24)
494. Justin Timberlake - My Love (4:36)
495. Justin Timberlake - SexyBack (Dirty) (4:02)
496. Justin Timberlake - Summer Love (4:07)
497. Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around...Comes Around (7:28)
498. Juvinile - What's Happenin' (3:37)
499. Kansas - Dust In The Wind (3:26)
500. Kanye West - Gold Digger (3:30)
501. Kanye West - Jesus Walks (3:30)
502. Kanye West - Stronger (5:14)
503. Kanye West - Touch The Sky (feat. Lupe Fiasco) (3:57)
504. Kat DeLuna feat Elephant Man - Whine Up (3:23)
505. Keith Urban - You'll Think Of Me (4:54)
506. Kelis - Milk Shake (3:06)
507. Kevin Bloody Wilson - Hey Santa Claus You **** (2:48)
508. Kevin Bloody Wilson - Rudolph the Deep Throat Reindeer (2:28)
509. Kevin Bloody Wilson - You Can't Say **** In Canada (2:56)
510. K-Maro - Let's go (3:22)
511. Korn - Twisted Transisters (2:57)
512. Korn - Y'all Want A Single (3:17)
513. Lamb Of God - Black Label (4:51)
514. Lamb Of God - Ruin (3:54)
515. Lamb Of God - The Faded Line (4:37)
516. Lazarus - Enemy And I (2:54)
517. Lee Cabrera Feat Alex Cartana - Shake It (Move A Little Closer (3:28)
518. Les Respectables - C'est Toi Que J'Aime (5:02)
519. Lifehouse - I'm Falling Even More In Love With You (3:37)
520. Lil John - Throw It Up (6:13)
521. Lil' John & The Eastside Boys ft. Ice Cube - Roll Call (5:17)
522. Lil John and the Eastside Boys - Let My Nuts Go (4:48)
523. Lil Jon ft. Sean Paul & E40 - Snap Ya Fingers (4:36)
524. Lindsay Lohan - Confessions Of A Broken Heart (3:41)
525. Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit (3:16)
526. Linkin Park - By Myself (3:09)
527. Linkin Park - Crawling (3:28)
528. Linkin Park - Cure for the Itch (2:37)
529. Linkin Park - Don't Stay (3:07)
530. Linkin Park - Easier to Run (3:24)
531. Linkin Park - Faint (2:42)
532. Linkin Park - Figure.09 (3:17)
533. Linkin Park - Foreword (0:13)
534. Linkin Park - Forgotten (3:14)
535. Linkin Park - From the Inside (2:55)
536. Linkin Park - Hit the Floor (2:44)
537. Linkin Park - In the End (3:36)
538. Linkin Park - Lying from You (2:55)
539. Linkin Park - My December (4:17)
540. Linkin Park - Nobody's Listening (2:58)
541. Linkin Park - Numb (3:09)
542. Linkin Park - One Step Closer (2:35)
543. Linkin Park - Papercut (3:05)
544. Linkin Park - Place for My Head (3:04)
545. Linkin Park - Points of Authority (3:20)
546. Linkin Park - Pushing Me Away (3:11)
547. Linkin Park - Runaway (3:03)
548. Linkin Park - Session (2:24)
549. Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (3:33)
550. Linkin Park - With You (3:23)
551. Lloyd Banks feat 50 Cent - Hands Up (4:01)
552. Lloyd Banks ft. 50 Cent - Hands Up (Dirty) (4:01)
553. Lloyd Ft. Young Joc - Get It Shawty (3:31)
554. Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum (Feat. Sleepy Brown) (3:55)
555. Ludacris - Splash Waterfalls (4:50)
556. Ludacris - Stand Up (3:33)
557. Lustra - Scotty Doesn't Know (2:56)
558. Lux Aeterna - Requiem For A Dream (3:54)
559. Mac Dre - Ayo for Yeyo (3:27)
560. Madball - Behind These Walls (1:55)
561. Madball - For My Enemies (1:55)
562. Madball - Heaven and Hell (3:02)
563. Madball - Legacy (1:48)
564. Madball - lockdown (1:44)
565. Madball - New York City (2:01)
566. Madball - Pride (2:36)
567. Madball - Set It Off (3:25)
568. Madonna - Hung Up (3:23)
569. Madonna - Sorry (4:43)
570. Marie-Mai - Qui prendra ma place (3:28)
571. Marie-Mai - Chanson Pour Hier Et Demain (3:34)
572. Marilyn Manson - Mobscene (3:27)
573. Marilyn Manson - Para-Noir (6:00)
574. Mario Vasquez - Gallery (3:44)
575. Mary J. Blige - Be Without You (4:06)
576. Marylin Manson - Sweet Dreams (4:53)
577. Marylin Manson - Tainted Love (3:18)
578. Massari - Be Easy (Video Version) (3:24)
579. Massari - Real Love (4:35)
580. Mes Aieux - Degenerations (5:25)
581. Metallica - Sanitarium (Welcome Home) (6:27)
582. Michael Mind - Don't Walk Away (Club Mix) (6:39)
583. Michael Mind - Ride Like The Wind (Klaas Remix) (6:23)
584. Michi Lange - Brothers & Sisters (Ian Carey Mix) (3:50)
585. Mika - Love Today (3:57)
586. Mika - Relax, Take It Easy (3:46)
587. Mike Jones ft. Slim Thug & Paul Wall - Still Tippin (4:26)
588. Mike Jones Ft. Ying Yang Twins - I Need a Dime (3:48)
589. Mims - Like This (3:43)
590. Mims - This Is Why I'm Hot (4:15)
591. Missy Elliott - Lose Control (3:49)
592. Moist - Baby Skin Tattoo (4:55)
593. Moist - Better Than You (3:56)
594. Moist - Creature (4:18)
595. Moist - Disco Days (2:32)
596. Moist - Gasoline (3:13)
597. Moist - Hate (3:47)
598. Moist - Leave It Alone (4:25)
599. Moist - Ophelia (3:51)
600. Moist - Resurrection (3:59)
601. Moist - Shotgun (3:02)
602. Moist - Tangerine (4:04)
603. Moist - Theme from Cola (2:38)
604. Moka Only - Once Again (2:42)
605. Most Precious Blood - Head Like A Hole [NIN] (4:20)
606. Most Precious Blood - Quiet Pattern (1:39)
607. Movie Songs - Mission Impossible Theme (3:27)
608. Mudvayne - Dig (4:08)
609. Mudvayne - Happy (3:37)
610. My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words (4:59)
611. My Chemical Romance - I Don't Love You (3:58)
612. My Chemical Romance - Teenagers (2:41)
613. MYPD Feat. Liz Kay - You're Not Alone (Micha Moor Remix) (5:54)
614. N*E*R*D - She Wants to Move (3:33)
615. Nas - Hip Hop Is Dead (3:43)
616. Nas - Surviving The Times (4:43)
617. Natalie Imbruglia - Torn (4:07)
618. Natural Born Grooves - Candy On The Dancefloor (4:17)
619. Necro - Bang Bang (5:39)
620. Necro - Black Helicopters (4:05)
621. Necro - Gun Song (2:03)
622. Necro - I Need Drugs (4:36)
623. Necro - Murder Ya Life (2:31)
624. Necro - Violins Of Violence (3:34)
625. Neil Young - A Horse With No Name (4:08)
626. Nelly Furtado - All Good Things Come To An End (5:10)
627. Nelly Furtado ft. Timbaland - Promiscuous Girl (4:04)
628. Ne-Yo - So Sick (3:27)
629. Nihyl - Another Day Of Deadly Signs (2:53)
630. Nihyl - Easier To Fall (3:25)
631. Nihyl - Mankind Affliction (2:29)
632. Nihyl - Only Life And Death (2:40)
633. Nina Hagen - New York New York (4:25)
634. Nirvana - Breed (3:05)
635. Nirvana - Come as You Are (3:41)
636. Nirvana - Drain You (3:46)
637. Nirvana - In Bloom (4:17)
638. Nirvana - Lithium (4:17)
639. Nirvana - Lounge Act (2:38)
640. Nirvana - On a Plain (3:18)
641. Nirvana - Polly (2:55)
642. Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit (5:03)
643. Nirvana - Something in the Way (3:50)
644. Nirvana - Stay Away (3:34)
645. Nirvana - Territorial Pissings (2:24)
646. Nivea feat. Young Bloodz & Lil John - Okay (4:16)
647. No Doubt - Don't Speak (4:23)
648. Noir presents Black Magik - **** Me (Thomas Gold Remix) (8:19)
649. Nora - Last One For The Money (4:00)
650. Norma Jean - A Small Spark Vs. A Great Forest (5:00)
651. Norma Jean - A Tempermental Widower (2:48)
652. Norma Jean - Amnesty Please (4:17)
653. Norma Jean - Bayonetwork (3:29)
654. Norma Jean - Charactarantula (4:17)
655. Norma Jean - Coffinspire (4:25)
656. Norma Jean - Face: Face (3:34)
657. Norma Jean - I Used to Hate Cell Phones, Now I Hate Car Accidents (5:14)
658. Norma Jean - It Was As If The Lead Man Stood Upon The Air (1:30)
659. Norma Jean - Liarsenic (4:08)
660. Norma Jean - Memphis Will Be Laid To Waste (5:00)
661. Norma Jean - No Passenger, No Parasite (5:00)
662. Norma Jean - Organized Beyond Recognition (7:28)
663. Norma Jean - Pretty Soon, I Don't Know What, But Something Is Going To Happen (15:49)
664. Norma Jean - Shaunluu (3:43)
665. Norma Jean - Sometimes It's Our Mistakes That Make For The Greatest Ideas (3:15)
666. Norma Jean - The Human Face, Divine (5:41)
667. Norma Jean - The Shotgun Message (1:50)
668. Notorious B.I.G. - I'm With Whateva (4:21)
669. Numéro ft Omnikrom - Chewing Gum Fraise (3:10)
670. Oasis - Don't Look Back in Anger (4:48)
671. Oasis - Wonderwall (4:20)
672. Omarion - Ice Box (4:21)
673. Open Hand - Tough Girl (2:56)
674. Opeth - Master's Apprentice (10:31)
675. Out of Your Mouth - Beautiful when You're Mad (3:32)
676. Out of Your Mouth - Bla Bla Bla (3:09)
677. Out of Your Mouth - Bug (3:19)
678. Out of Your Mouth - Crime Pays (2:27)
679. Out of Your Mouth - I'm Ugly (3:36)
680. Out of Your Mouth - Kaboom (2:44)
681. Out of Your Mouth - Last Day Alive (3:08)
682. Out of Your Mouth - Music (3:41)
683. Out of Your Mouth - Thanks for Nothing (3:02)
684. Out of Your Mouth - The Dream (7:31)
685. Out of Your Mouth - The Stray (3:06)
686. Out of Your Mouth - Wank (3:19)
687. Pachelbel - Canon in D (6:18)
688. Papa Roach - Broken Home (3:39)
689. Papa Roach - Forever (4:06)
690. Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder (3:10)
691. Papa Roach - Last Resort (3:22)
692. Papa Roach - Scars (3:30)
693. Paramore - Born For This (3:56)
694. Paramore - Emergency (4:02)
695. Paramore - Let This Go (3:40)
696. Paramore - Misery Business (3:23)
697. Paramore - My Heart (3:59)
698. Paramore - Pressure (3:07)
699. Paramore - That's What You Get (3:40)
700. Paris Avenue feat. Robin One - I want You (Club Mix) (6:44)
701. Paris Hilton - Turn It Up (2:12)
702. Patrick Groulx - Dans Les Bois (2:57)
703. Patrick Groulx - Fabriqué Au Québec (4:13)
704. Paul McCartney & Wings - Coming Up (3:29)
705. Peakafeller - She's A ***** Alright (4:45)
706. Petey Pablo - Show Me The Money (3:44)
707. Pink - Stupid Girls (3:37)
708. Pink - Who Knew (3:28)
709. Pitbull - Shake (3:59)
710. Plain White T's - Hate (I Really Don't Like You) (3:44)
711. Plain White T's - Hey There Dalilah (3:52)
712. Playaz Circle feat. Lil Wayne, Juelz Santana & Birdman - Duffle Bag Boy Remix (5:46)
713. Poison The Well - Lost In Silence (2:49)
714. Poison the Well - Nerdy (2:43)
715. Pokemon - Japanese Theme Song (4:11)
716. Pokemon TV Theme Song (2:33)
717. Pretty Ricky - On The Hotline (4:07)
718. Prodigy - Breathe (5:34)
719. Prodigy - Mindfields (5:39)
720. Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (5:42)
721. Psychotic 4 - Breaking Out (3:15)
722. Public Enemy - Don't Believe the Hype (5:19)
723. Public Enemy - He Got Game (4:45)
724. *****cat Dolls - Beep (3:48)
725. *****cat Dolls - Buttons (3:45)
726. *****cat Dolls - Don't Cha (3:37)
727. *****cat Dolls - I Don't Need A Man (3:39)
728. Queen - Another One Bites The Dust (3:36)
729. Queen - Bicycle Race (3:03)
730. Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (5:58)
731. Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls (3:24)
732. Queens Of The Stone Age - Go With The Flow (3:09)
733. R.Kelly ft Sean Paul & Akon - Slow Wind (Remix) (4:13)
734. Rammstein - Ich Will (3:37)
735. RBO - I Want to Pogne (3:18)
736. Remz - Breakabrah Pornstar (5:16)
737. Rick Ross - Everyday I'm Hustlin' (3:46)
738. Rick Ross Ft. R. Kelly - Speedin' (Dirty) (3:26)
739. Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca (4:03)
740. Rihanna - Please Don't Stop The Music (Electro Mix) (4:27)
741. Rihanna - Pon De Replay (4:17)
742. Rihanna - S.O.S. (Rescue Me) (3:59)
743. Rihanna - Umbrella (Remix) (Feat. Jay-Z & Chris Brown) (4:14)
744. Rise Against - Give It All (2:49)
745. Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee (3:21)
746. Rise Against - Ready to Fall (3:49)
747. Rob Dougan - Furious Angel (5:29)
748. Robbie Williams - Rock DJ (4:18)
749. Robert W. Smith - Serengeti Dreams (3:06)
750. Rocky - Eyes Of Tiger (4:03)
751. Roger Sanchez - Turn On The Music (7:48)
752. Roman Salzger - Lollipop Machine (Original Mix) (7:52)
753. Roses Are Red - 300 Motion Pictures (3:18)
754. Santos - Camels (3:32)
755. Sarah McLachlan - Building A Mystery (4:07)
756. Scorpions - Rock You Like a Hurricane (4:16)
757. Scum Of The Earth - Murder Song (3:17)
758. Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls (3:43)
759. Sean Paul - Back Off (4:01)
760. Sean Paul - Give it up to me (4:04)
761. Sean Paul - Grinding (remix) (3:51)
762. Sean Paul - Never Gonna Be The Same (3:40)
763. Sean Paul - Temperature (3:36)
764. Sean Paul - We Be Burnin' (3:27)
765. Sean Paul Ft. Rihanna - Break It Off (3:30)
766. Second Outcry - Face The World (3:02)
767. Second Outcry - Payback (3:05)
768. Second Outcry - You're still near (3:11)
769. Shai Hulud - Being Exemplary (3:37)
770. Shai Hulud - Beliefs and Obsessions (2:45)
771. Shai Hulud - Given Flight By Demons Wings (3:02)
772. Shaka - Mechant petard (2:51)
773. Sheryl Crow - What if God Was One of Us (5:06)
774. Shop Boyz - Party Like A Rockstar (4:12)
775. Simple Plan - Perfect World (3:51)
776. Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (3:19)
777. Slim Thug - Hoggs On Da Grind (3:57)
778. Slim Thug - Recognize A Playa Ft. Killa Kyleon and PJ (4:22)
779. Smash Mouth - I'm A Believer (3:12)
780. Snoop Dogg feat. R. Kelly - That's That **** (4:17)
781. Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars (4:28)
782. Something Corporate - I Woke Up In A Car (4:13)
783. Something Corporate - Konstantine (9:35)
784. Something Corporate - Me and the Moon (4:07)
785. Something Corporate - The Runaway (3:03)
786. Souja Boy - Crank Dat Souja Boy (3:42)
787. Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun (5:17)
788. Stacy Orrico - Stuck On You (3:44)
789. Staind - It's Been A While (4:26)
790. Starsailor - Four To The Floor (Dance Version) (4:35)
791. Static-X - Anything But This (4:04)
792. Stonesour - Inhale (4:25)
793. Story Of The Year - 'Til The Day I Die (3:56)
794. Stylophonic - Dancefloor (4:11)
795. Suave Smooth - Facedown (4:39)
796. Suave Smooth - Gangstas and Thugs (4:17)
797. Suave Smooth - Lemme C It (4:21)
798. Suave Smooth - Palm Beach (5:10)
799. Suave Smooth - Shake It (4:12)
800. Sugarloaf - Green Eyed Lady (3:43)
801. Sum 41 - Some Say (3:26)
802. Sum 41 - Still Waiting (2:37)
803. Sum 41 - The Hell Song (3:18)
804. Sum 41 - There's No Solution (3:18)
805. Sum 41 - We're All To Blame (3:45)
806. Supertramp - Give A Little Bit (4:04)
807. Sworn Enemy - Absorb The Lies (3:16)
808. Sworn Enemy - After The Fall (2:53)
809. Sworn Enemy - All I Have (3:37)
810. Sworn Enemy - As Real As It Gets (3:03)
811. Sworn Enemy - Days Past (3:15)
812. Sworn Enemy - Disbelief (3:21)
813. Sworn Enemy - Forgotten (2:44)
814. Sworn Enemy - Here Today (3:34)
815. Sworn Enemy - Last Rites (3:39)
816. Sworn Enemy - New Breed (3:25)
817. Sworn Enemy - No Second Chances (2:09)
818. Sworn Enemy - Nothin To Show (1:58)
819. Sworn Enemy - Pain (4:04)
820. Sworn Enemy - Save Your Breath (4:05)
821. Sworn Enemy - Scared Of The Unknown (3:40)
822. Sworn Enemy - The Beginning Of The End (3:20)
823. Sworn Enemy - Time Heals No Wounds (2:23)
824. Sworn Enemy - We Hate (2:57)
825. Sworn Enemy - Weight Of The World (16:51)
826. Sworn Enemy - Words of evil (1:55)
827. System of a Down - B.Y.O.B. (4:15)
828. T.I.P. Feat Alfamega and Busta Rhymes - Hurt (4:51)
829. Take The Lead - Wanna Ride (3:28)
830. Taktika - Québec Gold (3:30)
831. Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture (4:07)
832. Tchaikovsky - Arabian Dance (3:12)
833. Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet Overture (19:21)
834. Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake Ballet (3:13)
835. Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers (6:23)
836. Teddy Geiger - For You I Will (Confidence) (3:48)
837. Teriyaki Boyz - Rapido y Furioso (Reto Tokio) (4:15)
838. Terror - All For Revenge (1:54)
839. Terror - Another Face (1:56)
840. Terror - Are We Alive (1:39)
841. Terror - Can I say (2:10)
842. Terror - Don't Need Your Help (1:47)
843. Terror - Enemies In Sight (8:24)
844. Terror - Hell To Pay (2:24)
845. Terror - Keep Your Distance (1:26)
846. Terror - Keep Your Mouth Shut (2:23)
847. Terror - Keep Your Mouth Shut (2:21)
848. Terror - Less Than Zero (1:50)
849. Terror - Life And Death (0:59)
850. Terror - No One Cares (1:14)
851. Terror - Not This Time (3:04)
852. Terror - One With the Underdogs (1:26)
853. Terror - Out Of My Face (2:14)
854. Terror - Overcome (2:26)
855. Terror - Push It Away (2:19)
856. Terror - So Close To Defeat (2:03)
857. Terror - Spit My Rage (2:02)
858. Terror - What Have We Done (1:55)
859. The Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive (4:47)
860. The Click Five - Just The Girl (3:50)
861. The Covenant - New World Order (4:30)
862. The Disco Boys - What You Want (Club Mix) (6:36)
863. The Drill - The Drill (Original) (6:35)
864. The Fray - How to Save a Life (4:23)
865. The Game - Hate It Or Love It (Feat. 50 Cent) (3:26)
866. The Game - Start From Scratch (4:07)
867. The Killers - Mr. Brightside (3:47)
868. The Offspring - Pretty Fly (3:09)
869. The Operation M.D. - Sayonara (2:34)
870. The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down (2:46)
871. The Sea and Cake - Darkest Night (3:51)
872. The Tea Party - A Certain Slant of Light (5:00)
873. The Tea Party - Coming Back Again (4:44)
874. The Tea Party - Dreams of Reason (6:18)
875. The Tea Party - Empty Glass (3:16)
876. The Tea Party - Fire In The Head (5:05)
877. The Tea Party - Haze on the Hills (2:23)
878. The Tea Party - In This Time (4:56)
879. The Tea Party - Luxuria (4:25)
880. The Tea Party - Midsummer Day (5:57)
881. The Tea Party - Oceans (4:35)
882. The Tea Party - One Step Closer Away (3:49)
883. The Tea Party - Overload (3:53)
884. The Tea Party - Psychopomp (5:15)
885. The Tea Party - Raven Skies (5:16)
886. The Tea Party - Save Me (6:34)
887. The Tea Party - Seven Circles (5:06)
888. The Tea Party - Sister Awake (5:43)
889. The Tea Party - Stargazer (4:11)
890. The Tea Party - Sun Going Down (6:33)
891. The Tea Party - Temptation (3:25)
892. The Tea Party - The Bazaar (3:41)
893. The Tea Party - The Majestic Song (4:37)
894. The Tea Party - The Messenger (3:30)
895. The Tea Party - The River (5:42)
896. The Tea Party - The Watcher (4:16)
897. The Tea Party - Turn the Lamp Down Low (5:16)
898. The Tea Party - Walking Wounded (4:19)
899. The Tea Party - Winter Solstice (2:44)
900. The Tea Party - Wishing You Would Stay (4:11)
901. The Tea Party - Writing's On The Wall (2:40)
902. The Used - I Caught Fire (3:24)
903. Three Days Grace - Gone Forever (3:41)
904. Three Days Grace - Pain (3:23)
905. Throwdown - Baby Got Back (4:31)
906. Throwdown - Burn (3:11)
907. Throwdown - Can't Kill Integrity (3:53)
908. Throwdown - Face The Mirror (3:32)
909. Throwdown - Get Sick (1:50)
910. Throwdown - Give My Life (4:07)
911. Throwdown - Hate for the Weak (2:50)
912. Throwdown - Hopeless (2:43)
913. Throwdown - Raise Your Fist (3:02)
914. Throwdown - Shut You Down (3:56)
915. Throwdown - Step It Up (2:39)
916. Throwdown - The Edge Is Strong (3:37)
917. Throwdown - Trust (3:01)
918. Throwdown - Vendetta (2:49)
919. Throwdown - Walk Away (3:03)
920. Timbaland - The Way I Are (3:01)
921. Timbaland Feat. Justin Timberlake - Bounce (4:04)
922. T-Pain ft. Yung Joc - Buy You A Drank (3:51)
923. Trapt - Headstrong (4:45)
924. Tupac - Better Days (4:17)
925. Tupac - Changes (4:29)
926. Twista - Drinks (4:14)
927. Twista Feat. Kanye West - Slow Jamz (3:25)
928. Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit (4:22)
929. Unearth - Endless (3:18)
930. Unearth - My Desire (4:52)
931. Unearth - Stings Of Conscience (5:05)
932. Unearth - Zombie Autopilot (4:11)
933. Usher Feat. Lil' Jon and Ludacris - Usher ft. Lil John - Yeah (4:08)
934. Usher ft. Alicia Keys - My Boo (3:31)
935. Walls of Jericho - A Little Piece Of Me (2:30)
936. Walls Of Jericho - Thanks For The Memories (4:07)
937. Walls of Jericho - All Hail The Dead (3:16)
938. Walls Of Jericho - Another Anthem For The Hopeles (2:15)
939. Walls of Jericho - Home is Where The Heart Is (2:39)
940. Walls Of Jericho - Jaded (2:18)
941. Walls of Jericho - Moment Of Thought (3:26)
942. Walls Of Jericho - No Saving Me (4:08)
943. Walls Of Jericho - Playing Soldier Again (2:09)
944. Walls Of Jericho - Revival Never Goes Out Of Style (2:12)
945. Walls Of Jericho - The Haunted (3:23)
946. Walls Of Jericho - There's No 'I' In F*ck You (2:43)
947. Walls Of Jericho - There's No I In **** (2:40)
948. Walls Of Jericho - Welcome Home (2:17)
949. Weezer - Hashpipe (3:05)
950. Weezer - Perfect Situation (4:15)
951. Weezer - Say It Ain't So (4:17)
952. Weird Al Yankovic - Canadian Idiot (2:23)
953. Wynona Judd - Testify to love (3:08)
954. xLa Familiax - Discipline (2:44)
955. Ying Yang Twins - Wait (The Whisper Song) (3:03)
956. Young Jeezy feat. R.Kelly - Go Getter (3:49)
957. Young Jibbs - Does Your Chain Hang Low (3:30)
958. Young Jibbs feat Lil Wayne, Young Joc, Rick Ross - Chain Hang Low (4:05)
959. Young Joc - **** U, Pay Me (4:46)
960. Young Joc - Hear Me Coming (3:57)
961. Young Joc - Jockin (3:45)
962. Young Joc - Shoulder Lean (4:23)
963. Young Lionz - La Pute De Merde (3:22)
964. Young Lionz - La Pute De Merde 2 (3:30)
965. Youngbloodz - Cadillac Pimpin (4:10)
966. Yung Joc - I Know You See It (3:28)
967. Yung Joc feat 3LW - Bout it (4:17)
968. Yves Larock - Rise Up (4:00)

Not all those are mine, there are some of them for the girlfriend for when we're in the car. Notice the presence of more hardcore/metalcore than anything else.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

weezy f. baby is where its at!

we takin over


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

i have 60 busy gb on my 80 gb ipod
so imagine if i show you the list...
am talking about 9000 songs... almost all kind of music


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i new i would forget sumthing gotta have the mf doom and the mad villain


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> 1. 3 Doors Down - Here Without You (3:58)
> 2. 30 Seconds To Mars - From Yesterday (4:03)
> 3. 50 Cent - Assassins (5:48)
> 4. 50 Cent - In Da Club (4:01)
> ...


Holy crap nice list! What's the beethoven about   :skep:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i want ur playlist snaky


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine
3oh!3
Rise Against
T.I. 
Guns N Roses
Sublime
Slightly Stoopid 
Snoop 
CKY (WEST CHESTER REPRESENT!) 
lots of other ****


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow your right! How could I forget CKY? Gotta have the HIM too!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> Holy crap nice list! What's the beethoven about   :skep:


Wait... You don't listen to Beethoven


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> i new i would forget sumthing gotta have the mf doom and the mad villain


word.

here's what ive got right now

aesop rock
after the tragedy
agent orange
aislin
alexisonfire
alkaline trio
amber pacific
another day break
anthrax
archers new rival
armor for sleep
bayside
the beastie boys
black flag
the black maria
bleed the dream
pre-1992 blink 182 demo ep sh*t
cab fare
call it even
calvary kids
carter beats the devil
the chariot
chiodos
circa survive
circus! circus!
D4L
danger doom
danko jones
a day to remember
deftones
dexter danger
dr. dre
dropkick murphys
eleventeen
emanuel (stooges cover song)
emery
the faint
fear before the march of flames
four letter lie
fourtet
form first to last
fugazi
gang starr
GG allin
greeley estates
halifax
haste the day
hawthorne heights
hidden in plain view
hopesfall
left alone
the legion of doom
lexington down
lovehatehero
madvillian/mf doom for sure
matt costa
mewithoutyou
name taken
the notorious B.I.G.
O jerusalem
on the last day
papoose
pinback
the postal service
rainer maria
the ramones
regina spektor
the riviera heist
roses are red
saosin
a settling of ways
silverstein
slayer
snapcase
so they say
soulja boy
souls of mischief
stutterfly
suicidal tendencies
thebleedingalarm
thrice
thursday
tsunami bomb
underminded
underoath
youth group
zella mayzell

thats good sh*t right there


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

715. Pokemon - Japanese Theme Song (4:11)
716. Pokemon TV Theme Song (2:33

im a little more woried about that ^^
nice list though. some real good songs in there


----------



## bbaction (Jan 29, 2007)

J-dogg you have a sick list, very similar to what mine would be...because im going to list it. Does anyone play certain music to get you pumped. i know i like faster and louder music while riding.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> 715. Pokemon - Japanese Theme Song (4:11)
> 716. Pokemon TV Theme Song (2:33
> 
> im a little more woried about that ^^
> nice list though. some real good songs in there


Those were for my sisters, she was making a video with our cat in it, I'd post it up but I can't seem to find it on her comp.

Beethoven? He's awesome, so's Tchaikovsky(russian compositor), best music for an exam or a written production: kills background noise(pencils and eraser scraping, shuffling paper) and proven to increase concentration.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Some music I ride to...

Rick Ross- Hustlin'
Rick Ross- Purple Stuff
Rick Ross- Push It
Arctic Monkeys- Temptation Greets You Like Your Naughty Friend ft. Dizzee Rascal
Arctic Monkeys- From Ritz To The Rubble
Asian Dub Foundation- Free Satpal Ram
Asian Dub Foundation- Real Great Britain
Asian Dub Foundation- Flyover
Asian Dub Foundation- Fortress Europe
Beastie Boys- Rhymin' and Stealin
Beastie Boys- No Sleep Till Brooklyn
Blur- Song 2
Bob Marley- Mr. Brown
Brandhärd- Rock
The Briggs- Media Control
Chakuza ft. Bushido- Eure Kinder
Choking Victim- F*cked Reality
Death From Above 1979- Romantic Rights
Death From Above 1979- Black History Month
Des-ROW- Daikenkai
DJ Khaled/Trick Daddy/Rick Ross/Pitbull- Born and Raised
Fabolous- Holla Back
Geto Boys- G Code
Godsmack- Awake
Hilltop Hoods- Recapturing the Vibe
Hilltop Hoods- What a Great Night
David Bowie- Sufragette City
Infected Mushroom- Acid Killer
E-40 and a ton of other 510 rappers- Tell Me When to Go (Bay Allstarz Remix) 
Jibbs/Chamillionaire- King Kong
Jurassic 5- What's Golden
Keak da Sneak- Super Hyphy
Keak da Sneak- White T Shirt Blue Jeans and Nikes
MaNga- Kapcak
MaNga- Bir Kadin Cizeceksin
MaNga- Kandyrma Kendini
Notorious B.I.G. ft. Twista, Krayzie Bone- Spit Your Game
Operation Ivy- Unity and some others
Rage Against the Machine- **** the Police (NWA cover)
Rage Against the Machine- Wake Up
Rage Against the Machine- Guerilla Radio
Terasbetoni- Taivas lyo tulta
Trick Daddy/Lil Jon- Let's Go
Zion I, The Grouch, Mistah FAB- Hit 'Em
oh and a couple Dr. Octagon/Kool Keith's other names songs, and Strassenjunge by Sido, What Is Love by Haddaway (from A Night at the Roxbury), and Helicopter by Bloc Party


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

This is all I got on my 30g ipod.

JK, here's my list of my most listened to music in no specific order...I know my preference is different than most of yours (although it pretty varied, all the way from classic rock to hip-hop and rap)...

Transplants-Diamonds and Guns
TV on the Radio-Staring at the sun & A wolf like me
Beastie Boys-ummm, everything...Hey **** You, Intergalactic, Ch-Check it out
Billy Talent-Fallen Leaves & Devil at a midnight mass
Sabbath-pretty much everything
THe Fall- What about us
Guns n roses-welcome to the jungle
Hawkwind-motorhead
Jane's Addiction-Been caught stealin
Jurassic 5-everything
mewithoutyou-january 1979 and everything else
Moby-Extreme ways
MxPx-Barbie Girl (JK, just makin' sure you're awake)
THe Offspring-everything
Iggy pop-1969, i am a passenger
Rob Zombie-The Scorpion sleeps & everything else...
Rise Against-torches, prayer of the refugee
Saliva-Superstar
The Scorpions-rock you like a hurricane
Souls of Mischief-step to my girl
THe sword-iron swan
Zion I-trippin
Rage against the machine-everything
Rebel meets Rebel-nothing to lose (NWD7 intro, I believe)
The Ramones-everything
The Pixies-Holiday Song
Metallica-sandman, master of puppets
Bouga Akhenaton (French rap)-Belsunce Breakdown
Zeppelin-Immigrant song, kashmir
Hendrix-If you like 1 hendrix song, you have to like all of them...
Hilltop Hoods-the nosebleed section, watcha got, 1979
Devo-freedom of choice
the cloud room-hey now now
BTO-let it ride
Avenged Sevonfold-bat country, seize the day
AC/DC-big balls (because I can relate )
We the kings-skyway avenue

There's more but I'm going to bed now.

In all I have around 9 gigs of music on my Ipod and about 60 videos (mostly 1/2 hour bmx & mtb ****) which adds up to ~18 gigs.

EDIT: Thanks to you guys, Parkway Drive and August Burns Red can now be added to this list. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I added Mika to my ipod also.

Tim


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

the entire series up up to date Bleep Radio shows. GOOD techno/electro/acid (not that mortal combat sh!t)

http://www.fun-in-the-murky.com/Bleep_Radio/


----------



## noxela (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah... if u like Baby Bash , there is a compilation series you should check out called "Euro Club Hits" --

it's pretty clear that dance music is coming back around the world -- just check the recent big American hip-hop and R&B hits which are clear rip-offs of the european dance style.....

here's the direct iTunes link to the "Euro Club Hits" series.....

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*Ionly have 2 gigs*

but its a skinny little samsung so it doesn't take up any space or weight. 
I gots this on it:

Rage against the machine - everything
Primus and Les Claypool -everything
Audio Slave - first album
G. Love and the special sauce - greatest hits
Infectious Grooves - everything
MC Frontalot - everything except remixes
Queens of the Stone Age - everything
System of a Down & Serj Tanakian - everything
Soul Coughing - everything except the live stuff
The Latin Playboys - everything


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry to burst your bubble but I have over 1 gig of Rage alone.. theres no way you're cramming all of that on there if you indeed have "everything" from the bands you listen....


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> EDIT: Thanks to you guys, Parkway Drive and August Burns Red can now be added to this list. :thumbsup:Tim


They are 2 sicka$$ bands huh? 2 of my favorites. If you like them you might like My Children My Bride and I killed the Prom Queen, The Subtle Way and Inhale Exhale


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

Lamb of God
Divine Heresy
Shadows Fall


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

agent orange
misfits
suicidal tendencies 
armor for sleep
lots of newdisco/tech/deep/house
oxide and neutrino 
guru/gangstar
the cure
ministry
lots of drumnbass/gettotech/dubstep
stiff little fingers
operation ivy
eric b n rakim
electronic
stereo lab
air
thievery corporation
ect.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.russian-techno.com/vadz_stuffed_spacemen_super_electro_mix.mp3


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I have a specific playlist that I made last night but haven't gone riding with it yet. 

Original Fire-Audioslave
Guarded-Disturbed
Down with the sickness-Disturbed
Linchpin-Fear factory
The pretender-Foo fighters
Awake-Godsmack
Run to the hills-Iron Maiden
Rock is Dead-Marilyn Manson
Famous last words- MCR
The hand that feeds-Nine inch nails
I don't wanna stop-Ozzy osbourne
Fake it-Seether
Lonely day-System of a down
Never too late-three days grace
Riot-Three days grace
Headstrong-Trapt
Just like you-Three days grace
Home- Three days grace
Pain-Three days grace
How far we've come-Matchbox twenty
Mr brightside-The killers
Crazy *****-Buckcherry

and thats it.

As you might see is that I'm a TDG fan.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Roots Manuva - Witness


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

2806 songs....

should i list them all?


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*your right on the rage*

 I have a Rhapsody to go acount and i just grabbed my rage header and imported it, unfortunately Rhapsody has some problems syncing songlists, :madmax: My account at work had all the Rage stuff that was available, my account at home only had the live album and evil empire, I kept wondering why it kept playing the same songs over and over on shuffle, now I gotta get some stuff off to make room:madman:


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll update mine

3OH!3
MF doom
Madvillan
Company flow
immortal technique
unknown prophets
Royce da 5'9"
Blink 182
Screeching weasels 
sum 41
Rancid
NOFX
SXDX
CKY
Rise against
Chronic future

Headin out to build some **** at the local DJ's


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

this list was from over a year ago, i have about three times as many things now...

Can A ***** Get A Table Dance	2 Live Crew	
D.K. Almighty	2 Live Crew	
Daisy Dukes	2 Live Crew	
Do Wah Diddy	2 Live Crew	
Doo Doo Brown	2 Live Crew	
Face Down Ass Up	2 Live Crew	
Get It Girl	2 Live Crew	
Get The **** Out Of My House	2 Live Crew	
Me So Horney 2 Live Crew	
One In One	2 Live Crew	
***** Ass *****	2 Live Crew	
S & M	2 Live Crew	
Shake That Ass *****	2 Live Crew	
We Want Some *****	2 Live Crew	
Boom I ****ed Your Boyfriend 20 Fingers	
Flat Chested Girl	20 Fingers	
Horny	20 Fingers	
Short Dick Man	20 Fingers	
You Gotta Lick It	20 Fingers	
Brooklyn Queens	3rd Bass	
Come In	3rd Bass	
Kick 'Em In The Grill	3rd Bass	
Microphone Techniques	3rd Bass	
Pop Goes The Weasel	3rd Bass	
Steppin To The AM	3rd Bass	
The Gas Face	3rd Bass	
Wordz of Wizdom	3rd Bass	
Candy Shop	50 Cent	
Dead Wrong (Freestyle)	50 Cent	
Dont Push Me	50 Cent	
Freestyle W. Tony Yayo	50 Cent	
Just A Little Bit	50 Cent	
Patiently Waiting	50 Cent	
Tipsy In The Club	50 Cent	
99 Red Balloons	7 Seconds	
Aim to Please	7 Seconds	
Anti-Klan	7 Seconds	
Baby Games	7 Seconds	
Best Friend	7 Seconds	
Bottomless Pit	7 Seconds	
Bully	7 Seconds	
Die Hard	7 Seconds	
My Band, Our Crew	7 Seconds	
New Wind	7 Seconds	
Seven Years	7 Seconds	
Sooner or Later	7 Seconds	
Trust	7 Seconds	
Walk Together, Rock Together	7 Seconds	
We're Gonna Fight	7 Seconds	
Young Till I Die	7 Seconds	
Your Frustration	7 Seconds	
Cocaine	Acid Junkies	
Frantic Steak	Acid Junkies	
Live @ Impulz	Acid Junkies	
Track 1	Acid Junkies	
Track 10	Acid Junkies	
Track 11	Acid Junkies	
Track 12	Acid Junkies	
Track 13	Acid Junkies	
Track 2	Acid Junkies	
Track 3	Acid Junkies	
Track 4	Acid Junkies	
Track 5	Acid Junkies	
Track 6	Acid Junkies	
Track 7	Acid Junkies	
Track 8	Acid Junkies	
Track 9	Acid Junkies	
Drum n Bass - C-1	Adam Beyer	
Ameoba	Adolescents	
Democracy	Adolescents	
Falling Out	Adolescents	
House Of The Rising Sun	Adolescents	
I Hate Children	Adolescents	
Kids Of The Black Hole	Adolescents	
L.A. Girl	Adolescents	
No Way	Adolescents	
Skate Babylon	Adolescents	
Word Attack	Adolescents	
Wrecking Crew	Adolescents	
6B Paranoia	Aesop Rock	
Attention Span	Aesop Rock	
Basic Cable	Aesop Rock	
Big Bang	Aesop Rock	
Commencement At The Obedience Academy	Aesop Rock	
Drawbridge	Aesop Rock	
Fascination	Aesop Rock	
Float	Aesop Rock	
Garbage	Aesop Rock	
How To Be A Carpenter Aesop Rock	
I'll Be OK (feat. Slug)	Aesop Rock	
No Regrets	Aesop Rock	
No Splash Aesop Rock	
Oxygen	Aesop Rock	
Prosperity	Aesop Rock	
Skip Town	Aesop Rock	
Spare A Match	Aesop Rock	
The Mayor And The Crook	Aesop Rock	
Bored of You	Agent Orange	
Breakdown	Agent Orange	
El Dorado	Agent Orange	
Everything Turns Grey	Agent Orange	
Get Smart Theme	Agent Orange	
Living In Darkness	Agent Orange	
No Such Thing	Agent Orange	
Pipeline	Agent Orange	
Secret Agent Man	Agent Orange	
Seek And Destroy Agent Orange	
Speed Kills	Agent Orange	
Surf Beat	Agent Orange	
The Last Goodbye	Agent Orange	
This Is All I Need	Agent Orange	
This Is Not The End	Agent Orange	
Too Young To Die	Agent Orange	
Anthem	Agnostic Front	
Crucified	Agnostic Front	
Do Or Die	Agnostic Front	
Hypocrisy	Agnostic Front	
Love To Be Hated	Agnostic Front	
Out For Blood	Agnostic Front	
Riot, Riot, Upstart	Agnostic Front	
Skate Rock	Agnostic Front	
Skins Go Marching In	Agnostic Front	
Suburban Rebels	Agnostic Front	
United And Strong	Agnostic Front	
Victim In Pain	Agnostic Front	
With Time	Agnostic Front	
All The Madmen	Alien Sex Fiend	
Another Planet	Alien Sex Fiend	
Attack	Alien Sex Fiend	
Comatose	Alien Sex Fiend	
Dead And Burried	Alien Sex Fiend	
Garbage	Alien Sex Fiend	
Gothic Erotica	Alien Sex Fiend	
I Walk The Line	Alien Sex Fiend	
Ignore The Machine	Alien Sex Fiend	
In God We Trust	Alien Sex Fiend	
Manic Depression	Alien Sex Fiend	
R.I.P.	Alien Sex Fiend	
The Impossible Mission	Alien Sex Fiend	
Anti-Social	Anthrax	
Belly Of The Beast	Anthrax	
Bring The Noise	Anthrax	
Caught In A Mosh	Anthrax	
Got the time	Anthrax	
I Am The Law	Anthrax	
I am The Man	Anthrax	
Indians	Anthrax	
Only	Anthrax	
Safe Home	Anthrax	
Arc Arsenal	At The Drive-In	
Catacombs	At The Drive-In	
Cosmonaut	At The Drive-In	
Enfilade	At The Drive-In	
Give It A Name	At The Drive-In	
Heliotrope	At The Drive-In	
Honest To A Fault	At The Drive-In	
Hourglass	At The Drive-In	
Hulahoop Wounds	At The Drive-In	
Invalid Litter Dept.	At The Drive-In	
Metronome Arthritis	At The Drive-In	
Non-Zero Possibility	At The Drive-In	
One Armed Scissor	At The Drive-In	
Pattern Against User	At The Drive-In	
Quarantined	At The Drive-In	
Shaking Hand Incision	At The Drive-In	
Skips on the Record	At The Drive-In	
Sleepwalk Capsules	At The Drive-In	
Star Slight	At The Drive-In	
TransAtlantic Foe	At The Drive-In	
A Girl Named Hope	Atmosphere	
A Song About A Friend	Atmosphere	
Blamegame	Atmosphere	
Breathing	Atmosphere	
Day Grows Old	Atmosphere	
Flesh	Atmosphere	
**** You Lucy	Atmosphere	
Give Me	Atmosphere	
GodLovesUgly	Atmosphere	
Hair	Atmosphere	
Lovelife	Atmosphere	
Modern Man's Hustle	Atmosphere	
One of A Kind	Atmosphere	
Onemosphere	Atmosphere	
Saves The Day	Atmosphere	
Shrapnel	Atmosphere	
The Bass And The Movement	Atmosphere	
Track 13	Atmosphere	
Vampires	Atmosphere	
Fearless Vampire Killers	Bad Brains	
House Of Suffering	Bad Brains	
How Low Can A Punk Get	Bad Brains	
I Against I	Bad Brains	
Jah Calling	Bad Brains	
Pay to ***	Bad Brains	
Reignition	Bad Brains	
Riot Squad	Bad Brains	
Sacred Love	Bad Brains	
Sailin' On	Bad Brains	
She's Calling You	Bad Brains	
1000 More Fools	Bad Religion	
21st century digital boy	Bad Religion	
All Good Soldiers	Bad Religion	
Along the Way	Bad Religion	
American Dream	Bad Religion	
American Jesus	Bad Religion	
Anesthesia	Bad Religion	
Anti-Social Girl	Bad Religion	
Atheist Peace	Bad Religion	
Atomic Garden	Bad Religion	
Believe It	Bad Religion	
Better Off Dead	Bad Religion	
Big Bang	Bad Religion	
Broken	Bad Religion	
Can't Stop It	Bad Religion	
Come Join Us	Bad Religion	
Do what you want	Bad Religion	
Epiphany	Bad Religion	
Flat Earth Society	Bad Religion	
Generator	Bad Religion	
God's Love	Bad Religion	
Hooray For Me	Bad Religion	
I Love My Computer	Bad Religion	
I Want Something More	Bad Religion	
I Want to Conquer the World	Bad Religion	
Infected	Bad Religion	
Into The Night	Bad Religion	
It's A Long Way To The Promised Land	Bad Religion	
Let Them Eat War	Bad Religion	
Los Angeles Is Burning	Bad Religion	
Modern Man	Bad Religion	
No Control	Bad Religion	
Recipe For Hate	Bad Religion	
Social Suicide	Bad Religion	
Sorrow	Bad Religion	
Stranger Than Fiction	Bad Religion	
Supersonic	Bad Religion	
The Defense	Bad Religion	
The Empire Strikes First	Bad Religion	
The Hippie Killers	Bad Religion	
Too Much to Ask	Bad Religion	
You	Bad Religion	
Deep Inside	Bayer + Mull	
Food For Thought	Bayer + Mull	
9mm Goes Bang	BDP	
Battle Rap Old School	BDP	
Criminal Minded	BDP	
Dope Beat	BDP	
I'm Still #1	BDP	
My Philosophy	BDP	
Poetry	BDP	
Sound Of The Police	BDP	
Step Into A World	BDP	
You Must Learn	BDP	
Brass Monkey	Beastie Boys	
Fight For Your Right (To Party)	Beastie Boys	
Girls	Beastie Boys	
Girlz	Beastie Boys	
No Sleep 'Til Brooklyn	Beastie Boys	
Paul Revere	Beastie Boys	
Rhymin & Stealin	Beastie Boys	
Root Down	Beastie Boys	
Sabatoge	Beastie Boys	
Slow and Low	Beastie Boys	
So Watcha Want	Beastie Boys	
The New Style	Beastie Boys	
The Sounds of Science	Beastie Boys	
A Day In The Life	The Beatles	
Across The Universe	The Beatles	
Come Together	The Beatles	
Eleanor Rigby	The Beatles	
Get Back	The Beatles	
Hello Goodbye	The Beatles	
Helter Skelter	The Beatles	
I Am The Walrus	The Beatles	
Lady Madonna	The Beatles	
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds	The Beatles	
Octopus's Garden	The Beatles	
Penny Lane	The Beatles	
Revolution	The Beatles	
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band	The Beatles	
Strawberry Fields Forever	The Beatles	
While My Guitar Gently Weeps	The Beatles	
Yellow Submarine	The Beatles	
Wrath Of Kane	Big Daddy Kane	
Diamond Earrings	Big Drill Car	
I Don't Mind	Big Drill Car	
In Green Fields	Big Drill Car	
Surrender	Big Drill Car	
Take Away	Big Drill Car	
#1 Stunna	Big Tymers	
Bling Bling	Big Tymers	
Get Your Roll On	Big Tymers	
Hennesy & XTC	Big Tymers	
Project *****	Big Tymers	
Get Your Shine On	Birdman	
Neck of the Woods	Birdman	
What Happend To That Boy	Birdman	
Annihilate This Week	Black Flag	
Black Coffee	Black Flag	
Clocked In	Black Flag	
Closet Punk	Black Flag	
Depression	Black Flag	
Drinking & Driving	Black Flag	
Fix Me	Black Flag	
Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie	Black Flag	
I've Had It	Black Flag	
I Don't Care	Black Flag	
In My Head	Black Flag	
Jealous Again	Black Flag	
Life Of Pain	Black Flag	
Louie Louie	Black Flag	
Machine	Black Flag	
Modern Man	Black Flag	
My Rules	Black Flag	
Nervous Breakdown	Black Flag	
No More	Black Flag	
No Values	Black Flag	
Police Story	Black Flag	
Rise Above	Black Flag	
Screw The Law	Black Flag	
Six Pack Black Flag	
Slip It In	Black Flag	
TV Party	Black Flag	
Wasted	Black Flag	
White Minority	Black Flag	
Whoa!	Black Rob	
Along Comes Mary	Bloodhound Gang	
Boom	BloodHound Gang	
Dick With No Balls	BloodHound Gang	
Discovery Channel	BloodHound Gang	
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo	BloodHound Gang	
Hell Yeah	BloodHound Gang	
I'm Jimmy Pop	BloodHound Gang	
I Hope You Die	BloodHound Gang	
I Wish I Was Queer	BloodHound Gang	
It's Tricky	BloodHound Gang	
Lift your head up high	BloodHound Gang	
Mope	BloodHound Gang	
Pacman On Crack	BloodHound Gang	
Scooby Snacks	BloodHound Gang	
The Inevitable Return Of The Great White Dope	BloodHound Gang	
The Roof Is On Fire	BloodHound Gang	
Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss	BloodHound Gang	
You're Pretty When I'm Drunk	BloodHound Gang	
Your Only Friends Are Make Believe	BloodHound Gang	
Cobra Lucha	The Bronx	
False Alarm	The Bronx	
Gun Without Bullets	The Bronx	
Heart Attack American	The Bronx	
I Got Chills	The Bronx	
Kill My Friends	The Bronx	
Notice of Eviction	The Bronx	
Strobe Life	The Bronx	
They Will Kill Us All	The Bronx	
White Tar	The Bronx	
You Want To See Us Burn	The Bronx	
Break Your Neck	Busta Rhymes	
I'll Hurt You	Busta Rhymes	
Nightrider	Busta Rhymes	
Put Your Hands Where My Eyes Can See	Busta Rhymes	
We Up To No Good Busta Rhymes	
Woo-Ha!	Busta Rhymes	
Going The Distance	Cake	
Never There	Cake	
Word Up (Full Length Version)	Cameo	
All Night Long	Cari Lekebusch	
Motions Of Energy	Cari Lekebusch	
Take A Joke America	Carlos Mencia	
Another Day In The FLA.	Casey Jones	
If You're Smoking In Here You Better Be On Fire	Casey Jones	
Strike Hard	Casey Jones	
You Were Never A Fan Of The Dry Hump	Casey Jones	
Babylon Fell	Celtic Frost	
Cherry Orchards	Celtic Frost	
Dethroned Emperor	Celtic Frost	
Downtown Hanoi	Celtic Frost	
Eternal Summer	Celtic Frost	
Necromantical Screams	Celtic Frost	
Nocturnal Fear	Celtic Frost	
Suicidal Winds	Celtic Frost	
To Mega Therion	Celtic Frost	
Fly As The Sky	Chamillionaire	
Get Your Shine On	Chamillionaire	
I Be Comin Down	Chamillionaire	
In The Trunk	Chamillionaire	
Let Your Nuts Hang	Chamillionaire	
Ridin' Dirty	Chamillionaire	
Think I'm Crazy	Chamillionaire	
True (Remix)	Chamillionaire	
You Got Wrecked	Chamillionaire	
Bomb The Bass	The Chemical Brothers	
Electronic Battle Weapon 2	The Chemical Brothers	
Electronic Battle Weapon 6	The Chemical Brothers	
Electronic Battle Weapon 7	The Chemical Brothers	
Got Glint?	The Chemical Brothers	
Hey Boy Hey Girl	The Chemical Brothers	
Music: Response	The Chemical Brothers	
Orange Wedge	The Chemical Brothers	
Out Of Control	The Chemical Brothers	
Rock The House	The Chemical Brothers	
The Big Jump	The Chemical Brothers	
The Sunshine Underground	The Chemical Brothers	
Under the Influence	The Chemical Brothers	
A Little Love	Circle Jerks	
Back Against The Wall	Circle Jerks	
Beverly Hills	Circle Jerks	
Casualty Vampires	Circle Jerks	
Dude	Circle Jerks	
I Just Want Some Skank	Circle Jerks	
I Wanna Destroy You	Circle Jerks	
Killing For Jesus	Circle Jerks	
Live Fast Die Young	Circle Jerks	
Love Kills	Circle Jerks	
Making The Bombs	Circle Jerks	
Operation	Circle Jerks	
Question Authority	Circle Jerks	
Red tape	Circle Jerks	
The Crowd	Circle Jerks	
Wasted	Circle Jerks	
Wild in the Streets	Circle Jerks	
Wonderful	Circle Jerks	
World Up My Ass	Circle Jerks	
Apollo 13	Concord Dawn	
Chameleon	Concord Dawn	
guardian Angel	Concord Dawn	
Tick Tock	Concord Dawn	
Tonight (Pendulum Mix)	Concord Dawn	
Unreal	Concord Dawn	
Albatross	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Break The Circle	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Broken Man	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Buried	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Clean My Wounds	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Damned for all Time	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Dance of the Dead	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Deliverance	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Diablo Boulevard	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Drowning in a Daydream	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Echoes in the Well	Corrosion Of Conformity	
In The Arms Of God	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Painted Smiling Face	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Paranoid Opoid	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Seven Days	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Stonebreaker	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Take What You Want	Corrosion Of Conformity	
These Shrouded Temples	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Vote With A Bullet	Corrosion Of Conformity	
Flava In Your Ear	Craig Mack	
Judabomber	Craig Mack	
Making Moves With Puff	Craig Mack	
96 Tears	The Cramps	
All Women Are Bad	The Cramps	
Alligator Stomp	The Cramps	
Aloha From Hell	The Cramps	
Bend Over, I'll Drive	The Cramps	
Bikini Girls With Machine Guns	The Cramps	
Creature From The Black Leather Lagoon	The Cramps	
Dinner With Dracula	The Cramps	
Dopefiend Boogie	The Cramps	
Drug Train	The Cramps	
Eyeball In My Martini	The Cramps	
Faster *****cat	The Cramps	
Garbageman	The Cramps	
Goo Goo Muck	The Cramps	
Green Door	The Cramps	
Haulass Hyena	The Cramps	
Human Fly	The Cramps	
I Can't Hardly Stand It	The Cramps	
I Wanna Get In Your Pants	The Cramps	
I Was a Teenage Werewolf	The Cramps	
Jetboy Jetgirl	The Cramps	
Let's Get F'cked Up	The Cramps	
Mean Machine	The Cramps	
Miniskirt Blues	The Cramps	
Muleskinner Blues	The Cramps	
Naked Girl Falling Down The Stairs	The Cramps	
Psychotic Reaction (60s Cover)	The Cramps	
Return of the Living Dead	The Cramps	
Route 66	The Cramps	
Save It	The Cramps	
She Said	The Cramps	
Sheena's In A Goth Gang	The Cramps	
Shortnin' Bread	The Cramps	
Strychnine	The Cramps	
Sunglasses After Dark	The Cramps	
Surfin' Dead	The Cramps	
Surfin Bird	The Cramps	
Surfin Dead (rockabilly)	The Cramps	
Swing The Big Eyed Rabbit	The Cramps	
The Hot Pearl Snatch	The Cramps	
Uranium Rock	The Cramps	
You Give Me Fever	The Cramps	
Zombie Dance	The Cramps	
A To The K	Cypress Hill	
Ain't Goin Out	Cypress Hill	
Boom Biddy Bye Bye	Cypress Hill	
Cock The Hammer	Cypress Hill	
Everybody Must Get Stoned	Cypress Hill	
Funky Feel One	Cypress Hill	
I Love You Mary Jane	Cypress Hill	
Illusions	Cypress Hill	
Insane in the Brain	Cypress Hill	
Killafornia	Cypress Hill	
Latin Lingo	Cypress Hill	
Marijuano Locos	Cypress Hill	
No Rest For The Wicked	Cypress Hill	
Red Light Visions	Cypress Hill	
Roll It Up. Light It Up. Smoke	Cypress Hill	
Sawed Off Shotgun	Cypress Hill	
Scooby Doo	Cypress Hill	
Smoke Weed	Cypress Hill	
Stank Ass Hoe	Cypress Hill	
Temple Of Boom	Cypress Hill	
Weedman	Cypress Hill	
Acid Rain	D.R.I.	
All for Nothing	D.R.I.	
Argument Then War	D.R.I.	
Couch Slouch	D.R.I.	
Gun Control	D.R.I.	
Hooked	D.R.I.	
I'd Rather Be Sleeping	D.R.I.	
I Don't Need Society	D.R.I.	
Reaganomics	D.R.I.	
Slit My Wrist	D.R.I.	
Suit And Tie Guy	D.R.I.	
Thrashard	D.R.I.	
Violent Pacification	D.R.I.	
Wages of Sin	D.R.I.	
Worker Bee	D.R.I.	
Yes Ma'am	D.R.I.	
40 Oz	D12	
back down royce	D12	
Detroit Grammer	D12	
Doe Ray Me	D12	
Drugs	D12	
Drunk Freestyle	D12	
Fight Music	D12	
Get My Gun	D12	
Git Up	D12	
Good Die Young	D12	
Hip Hop	D12	
Holla Atcha	D12	
How Come	D12	
I'll **** On You	D12	
I Remember	D12	
Ill be Damned	D12	
Just Like U	D12	
Leave Dat Boy Alone	D12	
Loyalty	D12	
My Ballz	D12	
My Band	D12	
No Rubber	D12	
Pimp Like Me	D12	
Purple Pills	D12	
Rockstar	D12	
**** can happen	D12	
Laffy Taffy	D4L	
Dirty Black Summer	Danzig	
Kiss The Skull	Danzig	
Long Way Back From Hell	Danzig	
Mother	Danzig	
Not Of This World	Danzig	
She Rides	Danzig	
Thirteen	Danzig	
Twist of Cain	Danzig	
California Girls	David Lee Roth	
Goin' Crazy	David Lee Roth	
Just a Gigolo	David Lee Roth	
Just Like Paradise	David Lee Roth	
Yankee Rose	David Lee Roth	
Big City	Dead Boys	
Born to Kill	Dead Boys	
Caught With The Meat In Your Mouth	Dead Boys	
Dead And Alive	Dead Boys	
Detention Home	Dead Boys	
Flamethrower Love	Dead Boys	
Hang on Sloopy	Dead Boys	
Sonic Reducer	Dead Boys	
Anarchy For Sale	Dead Kennedys	
California Uber Alles	Dead Kennedys	
Chemical Warfare	Dead Kennedys	
Dear Abby	Dead Kennedys	
Drug Me	Dead Kennedys	
Forward To Death	Dead Kennedys	
Government Flu	Dead Kennedys	
Halloween	Dead Kennedys	
Hellnation	Dead Kennedys	
Holiday In Cambodia	Dead Kennedys	
I Fought the Law	Dead Kennedys	
I Kill Children	Dead Kennedys	
Jesus was a Terrorist	Dead Kennedys	
Kill The Poor	Dead Kennedys	
Let's Lynch The Landlord	Dead Kennedys	
Moon Over Marin	Dead Kennedys	
MTV Get Off The Air	Dead Kennedys	
Nazi Punks **** Off	Dead Kennedys	
Night of the Living ********	Dead Kennedys	
Police Truck	Dead Kennedys	
Pull My Strings	Dead Kennedys	
Punk Rock Girl	Dead Kennedys	
Rawhide	Dead Kennedys	
Riot	Dead Kennedys	
Skate And Destroy	Dead Kennedys	
Soup Is Good Food	Dead Kennedys	
Stealing Peoples Mail	Dead Kennedys	
Viva Las Vegas	Dead Kennedys	
When Ya Get Drafted	Dead Kennedys	
Will The Fetus Be Aborted	Dead Kennedys	
Your Emotions	Dead Kennedys	
Beach Party Vietnam	Dead Milkmen	
Big Lizard In My Backyard	Dead Milkmen	
*****in' Camaro	Dead Milkmen	
Bleach Boys	Dead Milkmen	
Cows With Guns	Dead Milkmen	
Do The Brown Nose Dead Milkmen	
God's Kid Brother	Dead Milkmen	
I'm in Love with a Girl Named Spike	Dead Milkmen	
I Am The Walrus	Dead Milkmen	
I Dream of Jesus	Dead Milkmen	
I Hate You, I Love You	Dead Milkmen	
If I Had A Gun	Dead Milkmen	
If You Love Somebody, Set Them On Fire	Dead Milkmen	
Instant Club Hit	Dead Milkmen	
Laundromat	Dead Milkmen	
Lesbian Eskimo Midget Left-Handed Albino	Dead Milkmen	
Let's Get The Baby High	Dead Milkmen	
Let's Go Smoke Some Pot	Dead Milkmen	
Life is ****	Dead Milkmen	
Methodist Coloring Book	Dead Milkmen	
My Many Smells	Dead Milkmen	
Punk Rock Girl	Dead Milkmen	
Smokin' Banana Peels	Dead Milkmen	
Some ******* Song	Dead Milkmen	
Stuart	Dead Milkmen	
Surfin' Cow	Dead Milkmen	
Swordfish	Dead Milkmen	
Tacoland	Dead Milkmen	
Taking Retards To The Zoo	Dead Milkmen	
The Badger Song	Dead Milkmen	
The Puking Song	Dead Milkmen	
The Thing That Only Eats Hippies	Dead Milkmen	
The Woman Who Was Also a Mongoose	Dead Milkmen	
Tiny Town	Dead Milkmen	
Violent School	Dead Milkmen	
What the Queers Are Doing to the Soil	Dead Milkmen	
Hellfire	Delta 9	
My Brain (Nosferatu remix)	Delta 9	
80's Girl	Descendants	
Bikeage	Descendants	
Clean Sheets	Descendants	
Coolidge	Descendants	
Enjoy	Descendants	
Hope	Descendants	
I'm Not a Loser	Descendants	
I'm The One	Descendants	
I Don't Want To Grow Up	Descendants	
I Like Food	Descendants	
Kids	Descendants	
My Age	Descendants	
No! All!	Descendants	
Pervert	Descendants	
Silly Girl	Descendants	
Sour Grapes	Descendants	
Suburban Home	Descendants	
When I Get Old	Descendants	
Lose My Breath	Destiny's Child	
Feel The Pain	Dinosaur Jr	
Freak Scene	Dinosaur Jr	
Get Me	Dinosaur Jr	
Goin' Home	Dinosaur Jr	
Green Mind	Dinosaur Jr	
Hide	Dinosaur Jr	
I Ain't Sayin	Dinosaur Jr	
In a Jar	Dinosaur Jr	
Just Like Heaven	Dinosaur Jr	
Keep The Glove	Dinosaur Jr	
Kracked	Dinosaur Jr	
Let It Ride	Dinosaur Jr	
Little Fury Things	Dinosaur Jr	
Lose	Dinosaur Jr	
Mind Glow	Dinosaur Jr	
Out There	Dinosaur Jr	
Outta Hand	Dinosaur Jr	
Over Your Shoulder	Dinosaur Jr	
Raisans	Dinosaur Jr	
Sludgefeast	Dinosaur Jr	
Start Choppin	Dinosaur Jr	
Tarpit	Dinosaur Jr	
The Wagon	Dinosaur Jr	
Thumb	Dinosaur Jr	
What Else Is New	Dinosaur Jr	
Yeah Right	Dinosaur Jr	
Dream	Dizzie Rascal	
Fix Up Look Sharp	Dizzie Rascal	
Hoe	Dizzie Rascal	
Seems 2 Be	Dizzie Rascal	
Stand Up Tall	Dizzie Rascal	
Vexed	Dizzie Rascal	
Wicked Dis Ting (Roll Deep Crew)	Dizzie Rascal	
The Push Dj Icey & Plump Dj's	
Adam Beyer - Awakenings Weste	DJ Mix	
Adam vs Cari 10.18.03	DJ Mix	
Amazing Techno Set!!	DJ Mix	
Billy Nasty - Karma	DJ Mix	
D.O.U.M.E , I LOVE TECHNO 2005	DJ Mix	
DJ Clown - Terror Mix	DJ Mix	
DJ Precise - The RoLLa HardHousemixx	DJ Mix	
DJ Rectangle - Vinyl Combat	DJ Mix	
DJ Rush - Globe	DJ Mix	
DJ Rush - Schranz	DJ Mix	
Dj Rush, Chris Liebing, Umek - Live Act @ U60311	DJ Mix	
DJ Vanux - Gabber Nation	DJ Mix	
Drum & Bass	DJ Mix	
Eric vs. Sly - No Limit	DJ Mix	
Freaks On Hassard - Schranz	DJ Mix	
Goa	DJ Mix	
I Love Techno 2003 - Ramirez	DJ Mix	
Industrial Strength	DJ Mix	
Nature One Mix	DJ Mix	
Plump Djs Vs. Stanton Warriors - Fabric	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin - DE9 Transitions	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin - I Love Techno	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin - X-Mix	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin & John Aquaviva - Tresor-09.11.00	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin and Dj Rush	DJ Mix	
Robert Armani - Mecca 2	DJ Mix	
Robert Natus Schranz - TechMix	DJ Mix	
Ron D Core - Hawdcore	DJ Mix	
Secret Rave @ Mountain 2	DJ Mix	
Steve Rachmad vs. Joel Mull - Awakenings-01.01.04	DJ Mix	
The Advent - Atlantis	DJ Mix	
Richie Hawtin - Barcelona 05.06.05	DJ Mix	
Look and See	DJ Rush	
My Palazzo	DJ Rush	
Tetris	DJ Rush	
Behind The Wall	Dogg Pound	
Big Pimpin'	Dogg Pound	
Crip Walk	Dogg Pound	
For All My ****** & *****es	Dogg Pound	
I'm Back	Dogg Pound	
It's A Wrap	Dogg Pound	
Its Over Now	Dogg Pound	
Let's Play House	Dogg Pound	
New York, New York	Dogg Pound	
Nothin' But the Cavi Hit	Dogg Pound	
Push Back	Dogg Pound	
Respect	Dogg Pound	
Ride With Us	Dogg Pound	
The Way We Ride	Dogg Pound	
Throwback Muzic	Dogg Pound	
Thug Pound	Dogg Pound	
Under Pressure	Dogg Pound	
A ***** With A Gun	Dre	
Housewife	Dre	
I Just Wanna **** You	Dre	
Osama Bin Laden Diss	Dre	
Rat Ta Tat	Dre	
Suge Knight Diss	Dre	
And My Beat Goes Boom	Egyptian Lover	
Baddest Beats Around	Egyptian Lover	
Computer Love	Egyptian Lover	
Dance	Egyptian Lover	
Dial-A-Freak	Egyptian Lover	
Egypt Egypt	Egyptian Lover	
Egyption Lover	Egyptian Lover	
Electric Kingdom	Egyptian Lover	
Girls	Egyptian Lover	
Planet E	Egyptian Lover	
Siberian Nights (ultimix)	Egyptian Lover	
'Till I Collapse	Eminem	
911 feat Gorillaz & D12	Eminem	
Ass Like That	Eminem	
***** please II	Eminem	
Brain Damage	Eminem	
Business	Eminem	
Drips	Eminem	
eminem & vanilla ice - Ice Ice Baby	Eminem	
MOSH	Eminem	
Murder, Murder	Eminem	
My Dad's Gone Crazy	Eminem	
Oops! Slim Shady Did It Again	Eminem	
Puke	Eminem	
Say What You Say	Eminem	
Shake That Ass For Me	Eminem	
Sing For The Moment	Eminem	
Soldier	Eminem	
Square Dance	Eminem	
Superman	Eminem	
the marijuana mix	Eminem	
Tylenol Island	Eminem	
Warplayer (Rare Freestyle)	Eminem	
When The Music Stops	Eminem	
White America	Eminem	
WHOA?	Eminem	
Without Me	Eminem	
Crossover	EPMD	
Da Joint	EPMD	
I'm Housin'	EPMD	
It's My Thing	EPMD	
Knick Knack Patty Wack	EPMD	
Last Man Standing	EPMD	
Never Seen Before	EPMD	
Put On	EPMD	
Rampage	EPMD	
So Whatcha Sayin'	EPMD	
Strictly Business	EPMD	
Strictly Snappin' Necks	EPMD	
The Big Payback	EPMD	
You're A Customer	EPMD	
You Gots To Chill	EPMD	
You Had Too Much To Drink	EPMD	
Follow the Leader	Eric B & Rakim	
I Aint No Joke	Eric B & Rakim	
I Know You Got Soul	Eric B & Rakim	
In the Ghetto	Eric B & Rakim	
Let The Rhythm Hit Em	Eric B & Rakim	
Lyrics Of Fury	Eric B & Rakim	
Make 'Em Clap To This	Eric B & Rakim	
Microphone Fiend	Eric B & Rakim	
Move the Crowd	Eric B & Rakim	
My Melody	Eric B & Rakim	
Paid In Full	Eric B & Rakim	
Pump Up The Volume	Eric B & Rakim	
Chillin (Featuring Talib Kweli)	Erick Sermon	
I'm Hot	Erick Sermon	
React	Erick Sermon	
Wit Ees	Erick Sermon	
A Flyby	Eternal Basement	
Hologram	Eternal Basement	
Mind Out	Eternal Basement	
Nerv	Eternal Basement	
Poem	Eternal Basement	
When Sadness Comes	Eternal Basement	
Woy	Eternal Basement	
Crooked	Evil Nine	
Crooked (Bassbin Twins Remix)	Evil Nine	
Alternative	The Exploited	
Army Life	The Exploited	
Barmy Army	The Exploited	
Dogs of War	The Exploited	
Don't Forget the Chaos	The Exploited	
Fight Back	The Exploited	
I Believe In Anarchy	The Exploited	
I hate you	The Exploited	
Law and Order	The Exploited	
Oi Oi Oi	The Exploited	
Propaganda	The Exploited	
Punks Not Dead	The Exploited	
Sid Vicious Was Innocent	The Exploited	
War	The Exploited	
Im a ****in Rider	fabolous-nate	
Epic	Faith No More	
Falling To Pieces	Faith No More	
We Care a Lot	Faith No More	
You Want It All	Faith No More	
Can You Feel It	Fat Boys	
Fatboys Are Back	Fat Boys	
Human Beat Box	Fat Boys	
My Nuts!	Fat Boys	
Stick 'Em	Fat Boys	
Get The Hell On With That	Fat Joe	
whats love	Fat Joe	
The Dip	Freak Nasty	
Bow Wow Wow	Funkdoobiest	
FunkThe Funkiest	Funkdoobiest	
Rock On	Funkdoobiest	
Superhoes	Funkdoobiest	
The Anthem	Funkdoobiest	
Who Ra Ra	Funkdoobiest	
Whos The Doobiest	Funkdoobiest	
b. i. vs friendship feat. m. o. p.	GangStarr	
Believe Dat	GangStarr	
Cause and Effect	GangStarr	
Execution of a Chump	GangStarr	
Full Clip	GangStarr	
Half and Half	GangStarr	
It's A Setup	GangStarr	
Just To Get A Rep	GangStarr	
Manifest	GangStarr	
My Steeze	GangStarr	
NewYorkMix	GangStarr	
Premier & The Guru	GangStarr	
Robbin Hood Theory	GangStarr	
Stepin in the arena	GangStarr	
Take Cover	GangStarr	
the militia	GangStarr	
the rep grows bigga	GangStarr	
To Be A Champ	GangStarr	
Weed Scented	GangStarr	
what i'm here 4	GangStarr	
work	GangStarr	
Bad To The Bone	George Thorogood	
Cocaine Blues	George Thorogood	
Get a Haircut and Get a Real Job	George Thorogood	
Hot Rod Lincoln	George Thorogood	
I Drink Alone	George Thorogood	
Johnny B Good	George Thorogood	
Move It On Over	George Thorogood	
One Bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer	George Thorogood	
Who Do You Love?	George Thorogood	
Elements	Goa	
LSD	Goa	
Mantra	Goa	
Subconsciousness	Goa	
Clint Eastwood	Gorillaz	
DARE	Gorillaz	
Every Planet We Reach Is Dead	Gorillaz	
Feel Good Inc.	Gorillaz	
Gravity	Gorillaz	
Rock the House	Gorillaz	
American Idiot	Green Day	
Basket Case	Green Day	
I Walk Alone	Green Day	
Longview	Green Day	
Minority	Green Day	
Nice Guys Finish Last	Green Day	
Welcome To Paradise	Green Day	
When I Come Around	Green Day	
Anarchy In Bedrock	Green Jelly	
Cereal Killer	Green Jelly	
Dumb & Dumber Theme Song	Green Jelly	
House of Teenage Rave	Green Jelly	
Nightmare On Sesame Street	Green Jelly	
Obey The Cow God	Green Jelly	
Orange Krunch	Green Jelly	
The Bear Song	Green Jelly	
Three Little Pigs	Green Jelly	
Shakin' That Ass	Groove Armada	
Anything Goes	Guns N' Roses	
Back Off *****	Guns N' Roses	
I Used To Love Her	Guns N' Roses	
Its So Easy	Guns N' Roses	
Mr. Brownstone	Guns N' Roses	
My Michelle	Guns N' Roses	
Night Train	Guns N' Roses	
One In A Million	Guns N' Roses	
Out Ta Get Me	Guns N' Roses	
Rocket Queen	Guns N' Roses	
Think About You	Guns N' Roses	
Welcome To The Jungle	Guns N' Roses	
You're Crazy	Guns N' Roses	
Americanized	GWAR	
Blimey	GWAR	
Bring Back The Bomb	GWAR	
Gor Gor	GWAR	
H.Y.S.M.	GWAR	
Immortal	GWAR	
Maggots	GWAR	
Meat Sandwich	GWAR	
My Cat Is On Fire	GWAR	
Nitro Burning Funny Bong	GWAR	
Penguin Attack	GWAR	
Poopie Britches	GWAR	
Saddam a Go-Go	GWAR	
Sick Of You	GWAR	
Slaughterama	GWAR	
Techno Destructo	GWAR	
Vlad The Impaler	GWAR	
War Party	GWAR	
Whargoul	GWAR	
666 BPM	Hardcore	
Army Of Speedcore Hardcore	
Extreme Terror III	Hardcore	
Holland Darkcore	Hardcore	
I Wanna Be A Hippie	Hardcore	
Kale Vandalen	Hardcore	
Master Of Rave - 340 BPM	Hardcore	
Nosferatu vs Endymion	Hardcore	
Speedcore Lacrima	Hardcore	
The Dope Man	Hardcore	
Drive Thru	Hardfloor	
Dubdope	Hardfloor	
Pepper Penalty	Hardfloor	
Phat Packer	Hardfloor	
Triple Pay	Hardfloor	
Yimtrop	Hardfloor	
Now that we found love	Heavy D	
Unsung	Helmet	
California Dreamin	Hi Standard	
INTRO	Hieroglyphics	
A Get Together To Tear It Apart	The Hives	
Abra Cadaver	The Hives	
Automatic Schmuck	The Hives	
B Is For Brutus	The Hives	
Back In Black	The Hives	
Die, All Right	The Hives	
Fever	The Hives	
Find Another Girl	The Hives	
Get Free	The Hives	
Hail Hail Spit N'Drool	The Hives	
Hate to Say I Told You So	The Hives	
Here We Go Again	The Hives	
Inspection Wise 1999	The Hives	
Knock Knock	The Hives	
Mad Man	The Hives	
Main Offender	The Hives	
No Pun Intended	The Hives	
Outsmarted	The Hives	
Ramanda	The Hives	
Stomach Aches	The Hives	
Supply and Demand	The Hives	
The Hives Are Law, You Are Crime	The Hives	
Two Timing Touch & Broken Bones	The Hives	
Untutored Youth	The Hives	
Walk Idiot Walk	The Hives	
Guess Who's Back	House Of Pain	
Jump Around	House Of Pain	
Just Another Victim	House Of Pain	
Shamrocks and Shenanigans	House Of Pain	
Top o' the Morning to Ya	House Of Pain	
What It Is	House Of Pain	
Black Korea	Ice Cube	
Chrome and Paint (clean)	Ice Cube	
Doing Dumb ****	Ice Cube	
Get Off My Dick And Tell Yo ***** To Come Here	Ice Cube	
Givin' Up The Nappy Dug Out	Ice Cube	
Look Who's Burnin'	Ice Cube	
No Vaseline	Ice Cube	
Once Upon A Time In The Projects	Ice Cube	
Pushin Weight	Ice Cube	
Role Call (Dirty)	Ice Cube	
Rollin' wit the Lench Mob	Ice Cube	
We Be Clubbin	Ice Cube	
Who's The Mack?	Ice Cube	
Wicked	Ice Cube	
Wrong *****	Ice Cube	
A Psychadelic Trip	Infected Mushroom	
Astrix visions	Infected Mushroom	
Cities of the future	Infected Mushroom	
Deeply Disturbed	Infected Mushroom	
Devil	Infected Mushroom	
Disco mushrooms	Infected Mushroom	
Dream	Infected Mushroom	
Gamma Goblins	Infected Mushroom	
I'm The Supervisor	Infected Mushroom	
I Wish	Infected Mushroom	
Merlin	Infected Mushroom	
Mushi Mushi	Infected Mushroom	
Never Ever Land	Infected Mushroom	
Radioactive Rain	Infected Mushroom	
Sailing In The Sea Of Mushroom	Infected Mushroom	
Shakti' Shakta	Infected Mushroom	
Spiritual Trance	Infected Mushroom	
Trippy ****	Infected Mushroom	
Twisted	Infected Mushroom	
Xerox Gravity Waves	Infected Mushroom	
XTC In My Mind	Infected Mushroom	
Alien Airport	The Infinity Project	
Binary Neuronaut	The Infinity Project	
Feeling Wierd	The Infinity Project	
Hybrid	The Infinity Project	
OverWind	The Infinity Project	
Stimuli	The Infinity Project	
Superbooster	The Infinity Project	
Tipsy	J Kwon	
Just Dance	Jamiriquoi	
Virtual Insanity	Jamiriquoi	
It´s like that [Radio Edit]	Jason Nevins	
Wild Wild West (Remix)	Jason Nevins	
Bounce With Me	Jay Z	
Brooklyns Finest ft Notorious	Jay Z	
Cant Knock The Hustle	Jay Z	
Dirt Off Your Shoulder	Jay Z	
Im a Hustler Baby	Jay Z	
It's A Hard Knock Life	Jay Z	
Jigga That *****	Jay Z	
***** What, ***** Who Jay Z	
Ride or Die	Jay Z	
Rough Riders	Jay Z	
The Bells	Jeff Mills	
I Think They Like Me	Jermaine Dupri	
Money Ain't a Thing	Jermaine Dupri	
ISX	Joel Mull	
Persuaded	Joel Mull	
Warm Path	Joel Mull	
Greased Lightening	John Travolta	
I Got Chills	John Travolta	
Boy Named Sue	Johnny Cash	
Folsom Prison Blues	Johnny Cash	
Hot Rod Lincoln	Johnny Cash	
I Walk the Line	Johnny Cash	
Ring of Fire	Johnny Cash	
The Devil Went Back To Georgia	Johnny Cash	
A Rap Song	Josh Martinez	
BC Trees	Josh Martinez	
Big Mouths	Josh Martinez	
Date with divinity	Josh Martinez	
Deep End	Josh Martinez	
Just A Dood	Josh Martinez	
Mindfulness	Josh Martinez	
Nightmare	Josh Martinez	
Opposite of Fair	Josh Martinez	
Rainy Day	Josh Martinez	
Rip Rap	Josh Martinez	
Under Abstract Art	Josh Martinez	
Uphill Climb	Josh Martinez	
Weed Weed	Josh Martinez	
Who Dat	JT Money Feat. Sole	
All Guns Blazing	Judas Priest	
Breaking The Law	Judas Priest	
Hell Bent For Leather	Judas Priest	
Living After Midnight	Judas Priest	
Painkiller	Judas Priest	
Screaming for vengeance	Judas Priest	
The Ripper	Judas Priest	
Turbo Lover	Judas Priest	
You Got Another Thing Coming	Judas Priest	
Acid Moon	Juno Reactor	
Badimo	Juno Reactor	
Children of the Night	Juno Reactor	
Conga Fury (Animatrix Mix)	Juno Reactor	
Giant	Juno Reactor	
God is God	Juno Reactor	
Laibach Juno Reactor	
Laughing Gas	Juno Reactor	
Masters of the Universe	Juno Reactor	
Mona Lisa Overdrive	Juno Reactor	
Navras	Juno Reactor	
Nitrogen 2	Juno Reactor	
Pistolero	Juno Reactor	
Samurai	Juno Reactor	
Back That Ass Up	Juvenile	
Nolia Clap	Juvenile	
Get Em High	Kanye West	
Gold Digger	Kanye West	
Can't Get You Out Of my Head	Kilie Minogue	
Black Moon	Killing Joke	
Change	Killing Joke	
Eighties	Killing Joke	
Eighties (Rare 12 inch mix)	Killing Joke	
Follow The Leader	Killing Joke	
Implant	Killing Joke	
Love Like Blood	Killing Joke	
Millenium	Killing Joke	
Money Is Not Our God	Killing Joke	
Pandemonium	Killing Joke	
Prozac People	Killing Joke	
Psyche	Killing Joke	
Requiem	Killing Joke	
Seeing Red	Killing Joke	
Sun Goes Down	Killing Joke	
The Wait	Killing Joke	
Wardance	Killing Joke	
Adidas	Korn	
Beating Me Down	Korn	
Chutes and Ladders	Korn	
Falling Away From Me	Korn	
Got the Life	Korn	
Too Cold (Ice Ice Baby Remix)	Korn	
Word Up	Korn	
9 to 5	Lady Soveriegn	
Addidas Hoodies	Lady Soveriegn	
Blah Blah	Lady Soveriegn	
Girls Wil Be Girls	Lady Soveriegn	
Midget	Lady Soveriegn	
Random	Lady Soveriegn	
Sad Ass Stripper	Lady Soveriegn	
Sshh	Lady Soveriegn	
Beer Goggles	Lagwagon	
Falling Apart	Lagwagon	
Kids In America	Lagwagon	
May 16th	Lagwagon	
Mr Coffee	Lagwagon	
Razor Burn	Lagwagon	
Sleep	Lagwagon	
Violins	Lagwagon	
Want (Jawbreaker)	Lagwagon	
A Final Hit	LeftField	
Black Flute	LeftField	
Inspection	LeftField	
Open Up (Chemical Brothers Remix)	LeftField	
Phat Planet	LeftField	
Release The Pressure	LeftField	
Snakeblood	Leftfield	
Song of Life	LeftField	
Space Shanty	LeftField	
Hot Rod Lincoln	Les Claypool	
Game Over	Lil' Flip	
Game Over Remix	Lil' Flip	
Get Crunked	Lil' Flip	
I Came To Bring The Pain	Lil' Flip	
Rollin' On 20's	Lil' Flip	
This Is The Way We Ball	Lil' Flip	
Trojans with my boxers on	Lil' Flip	
All Good	Lil' Kim	
Came Back For You	Lil' Kim	
Can You Hear Me Now	Lil' Kim	
Doing It Way Big	Lil' Kim	
Get Yours	Lil' Kim	
How Many Licks	Lil' Kim	
Kitty Box	Lil' Kim	
Lil' Drummer Boy	Lil' Kim	
Put Your Lighters Up	Lil' Kim	
Queen ***** pt.2	Lil' Kim	
Tha Beehive	Lil' Kim	
This Is A Warning	Lil' Kim	
This Is Who I Am	Lil' Kim	
Whoa	Lil' Kim	
Baller	Lil' Troy	
Best Rapper Alive	Lil' Wayne	
Done Deal	Lil' Wayne	
Earthquake	Lil' Wayne	
Fire Man	Lil' Wayne	
Molesta (R. Kelly Diss)	Lil' Wayne	
My Hoes	Lil' Wayne	
Please Say The Baby	Lil' Wayne	
Shorty Bounce	Lil' Wayne	
The Block Is Hot	Lil' Wayne	
We Got That	Lil' Wayne	
we ready freestyle feat j gutt	Lil' Wayne	
Break Stuff	Limp Bizkit	
Come My Lady	Limp Bizkit	
My Generation	Limp Bizkit	
Nookie	Limp Bizkit	
Re-arranged	Limp Bizkit	
Rollin	Limp Bizkit	
take a look around	Limp Bizkit	
The Surrender	Limp Bizkit	
.357 - Break It On Down	LL Cool J	
Big ol butt	LL Cool J	
Dear Yvette	LL Cool J	
Farmers Blvd	LL Cool J	
Freestyle	LL Cool J	
Go Cut Creater, Go	LL Cool J	
Goin' Back To Cali	LL Cool J	
I'm Bad	LL Cool J	
I'm That Type of Guy	LL Cool J	
I Need A Beat	LL Cool J	
Ill Bomb	LL Cool J	
Jingling Baby	LL Cool J	
Mama Said Knock You Out	LL Cool J	
My Rhyme Ain't Done	LL Cool J	
Pink Cookies	LL Cool J	
Radio	LL Cool J	
Rock The Bells	LL Cool J	
You'll Rock	LL Cool J	
[more] Pawns [than] Dons	LMNO	
1988	LMNO	
Damsel in Distress	LMNO	
Hidden Agendas	LMNO	
Hit	LMNO	
I-Tinous Blessings	LMNO	
Intronomics	LMNO	
Life is... A Come Up	LMNO	
LMNO	LMNO	
Loud Telepathy	LMNO	
Moves Dont Make You	LMNO	
Souvenir	LMNO	
We Need You	LMNO	
I Got 5 On It	The Loonies	
So Alive	Love And Rockets	
Cadillac Grills Ludacris	
Get Back	Ludacris	
Move *****	Ludacris	
Roll Out Ludacris	
Southern Hospitality	Ludacris	
Stand Up	Ludacris	
The Potion	Ludacris	
Throw Them Bows	Ludacris	
Welcome To Atlanta	Ludacris	
Welcome to Atlanta Ludacris	
What's Your Fantasy	Ludacris	
Youse A Hoe	Ludacris	
Heart of Glass	Lunachicks	
A.I.D.S. (AIDS)	M.O.D.	
Bubblebutt	M.O.D.	
Captain Crunch	M.O.D.	
Don't Feed The Bears	M.O.D.	
Get A Real Job	M.O.D.	
Ode To Harry	M.O.D.	
Spandex Enormity	M.O.D.	
Thrash Or Be Thrashed	M.O.D.	
Wigga	M.O.D.	
Antichrist superstar	Marilyn Manson	
Cake and Sodomy	Marilyn Manson	
Coma White	Marilyn Manson	
Count to 6 and Die	Marilyn Manson	
Dope Hat	Marilyn Manson	
Fight Song	Marilyn Manson	
Get Your Gunn	Marilyn Manson	
I Dont Like the Drugs	Marilyn Manson	
I Put A Spell On You	Marilyn Manson	
Ka-Boom Ka-Boom	Marilyn Manson	
Personal Jesus	Marilyn Manson	
Rock and Roll ******	Marilyn Manson	
Sweet Dreams	Marilyn Manson	
Tainted Love	Marilyn Manson	
Target Audience	Marilyn Manson	
The Beatiful People	Marilyn Manson	
The Nobodies	Marilyn Manson	
This Is The New ****	Marilyn Manson	
Tourniquet	Marilyn Manson	
You Spin Me Right Round	Marilyn Manson	
Ambuletz	The Mars Volta	
Bach Song	The Mars Volta	
Cicatriz Esp	The Mars Volta	
Concertina	The Mars Volta	
Cut That City	The Mars Volta	
Cygnus...Vismund Cygnus	The Mars Volta	
Drunkship of Lanterns	The Mars Volta	
Eat The Sun	The Mars Volta	
Eriatarka	The Mars Volta	
Gust Of Mutts	The Mars Volta	
I Cut My Teeth	The Mars Volta	
I Know You Ain't Happy	The Mars Volta	
Inertiatic Esp	The Mars Volta	
Miranda, That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore	The Mars Volta	
Multiple Spouse Wounds	The Mars Volta	
Roulette Dares	The Mars Volta	
Son et Lumiere	The Mars Volta	
Tarantism	The Mars Volta	
Televators	The Mars Volta	
The Widow	The Mars Volta	
This Apparatus Must Be Unearthed	The Mars Volta	
Tira Me A Las Aranas	The Mars Volta	
Wasting My Air	The Mars Volta	
Alphabet Soup	Masta Ace	
As I Reminisce	Masta Ace	
Beautiful	Masta Ace	
Big City Produced By Dug Infinite	Masta Ace	
Born To Roll	Masta Ace	
Brooklyn Masala	Masta Ace	
Da Grind Masta Ace	
Gheto Like	Masta Ace	
H.O.O.D. Produced By D.A.M.S.	Masta Ace	
No Regrets	Masta Ace	
Sittin On Chrome	Masta Ace	
The Top Ten List	Masta Ace	
'Bout Dat	Master P	
99 Ways to Die	Megadeth	
Anarchy in the U.S.A Megadeth	
Angry Again	Megadeth	
Countdown To Extinction	Megadeth	
Dawn Patrol	Megadeth	
Five Magics	Megadeth	
Hanger 18	Megadeth	
High Speed Dirt	Megadeth	
Holy wars...The punishment due	Megadeth	
In My Darkest Hour	Megadeth	
Killing Is My Business	Megadeth	
Lucretia	Megadeth	
No More Mr. Nice Guy	Megadeth	
Peace Sells	Megadeth	
Polaris	Megadeth	
Skin O' My Teeth	Megadeth	
Sweating Bullets	Megadeth	
Symphony Of Destruction	Megadeth	
Take No Prisoners	Megadeth	
Tornado of souls	Megadeth	
Wake Up Dead	Megadeth	
(Anesthesia) - Pulling Teeth	Metallica	
Battery	Metallica	
Blitzkrieg	Metallica	
Damage, Inc.	Metallica	
Disposable Heroes	Metallica	
Hit the Lights	Metallica	
Leper Messiah	Metallica	
Master of Puppets	Metallica	
Orion	Metallica	
Seek And Destroy	Metallica	
Whiplash	Metallica	
Birds On E	Mike Dearborn	
Back Then	Mike Jones	
Freestyle (I Get High)	Mike Jones	
I'm A Pimp	Mike Jones	
Riddin Spinnaz	Mike Jones	
Slob On My Knob	Mike Jones	
Still Tippin'	Mike Jones	
Burning Inside	Ministry	
Jesus Built My Hotrod	Ministry	
Just One Fix	Ministry	
New World Order	Ministry	
Stigmata	Ministry	
12XU	Minor Threat	
Betray	Minor Threat	
Bottled Violence	Minor Threat	
Cashing In	Minor Threat	
Filler	Minor Threat	
Good Guys (don't wear white)	Minor Threat	
Guilty of Being White	Minor Threat	
I Don't Wanna Hear It	Minor Threat	
In my eyes	Minor Threat	
It Follows	Minor Threat	
Little Friend	Minor Threat	
Look Back and Laugh	Minor Threat	
Minor Threat	Minor Threat	
No Reason	Minor Threat	
Out of Step	Minor Threat	
Salad Days	Minor Threat	
Screaming At A Wall	Minor Threat	
Seeing Red	Minor Threat	
Skate And Destroy	Minor Threat	
Small Man, Big Mouth	Minor Threat	
Steppin' Stone	Minor Threat	
Straight edge	Minor Threat	
Stumped	Minor Threat	
American Nightmare	The Misfits	
American Psycho	The Misfits	
Angel****	The Misfits	
Astro Zombies	The Misfits	
Attitude	The Misfits	
Bullet	The Misfits	
Death Comes Ripping	The Misfits	
Demonomania	The Misfits	
Halloween	The Misfits	
I Turned Into A Martian	The Misfits	
Last Caress	The Misfits	
London Dungeon	The Misfits	
Mommy, Can I Go Out And Kill	The Misfits	
Skulls	The Misfits	
Teenagers From Mars	The Misfits	
Where Eagles Dare	The Misfits	
All In My Grill	Missy Elliot	
Bootleggers	Missy Elliot	
Da Rain	Missy Elliot	
Lick Shots (Album Version)	Missy Elliot	
One Minute Man (dirty)	Missy Elliot	
Supa Fly	Missy Elliot	
Come On And Dance	Motley Crue	
Helter Skelter	Motley Crue	
Knock 'Em Dead, Kid	Motley Crue	
Live Wire	Motley Crue	
Looks That Kill	Motley Crue	
Merry-Go-Round	Motley Crue	
Shout At The Devil	Motley Crue	
Starry Eyes	Motley Crue	
Take Me To The Top	Motley Crue	
Too Fast For Love	Motley Crue	
Too Young to Fall in Love	Motley Crue	
Ace Of Spades	MotörHead	
Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers	MotörHead	
Bomber	MotörHead	
Born To Raise Hell	MotörHead	
Brave New World	MotörHead	
Cat Scratch Fever	MotörHead	
Dogs Of War	MotörHead	
Eat The Rich	MotörHead	
Evolution Is A Mystery	MotörHead	
Hellraiser	MotörHead	
Iron Fist	MotörHead	
Jack the Ripper	MotörHead	
Killed By Death	MotörHead	
Mean Machine	MotörHead	
Orgasmatron	MotörHead	
Overkill	MotörHead	
Speedfreak	MotörHead	
Triple H	MotörHead	
A Day In The Life	Murphy's Law	
American Rules	Murphy's Law	
Beer	Murphy's Law	
Bong	Murphy's Law	
Greenbud	Murphy's Law	
Panty Raid	Murphy's Law	
Quest For Herb	Murphy's Law	
Reefer Man	Murphy's Law	
Ska Song	Murphy's Law	
Skinhead Rebel	Murphy's Law	
Stressed Out	Murphy's Law	
Vicky Crown	Murphy's Law	
Average Guy	Mustard Plug	
Brain On Ska	Mustard Plug	
Everything Girl	Mustard Plug	
Lolita	Mustard Plug	
Miss Michigan	Mustard Plug	
Mr.Smiley	Mustard Plug	
Never Be	Mustard Plug	
Not Enough	Mustard Plug	
Skank By Number	Mustard Plug	
Someday, Right Now	Mustard Plug	
The Beer Song	Mustard Plug	
Thigh High Nylons	Mustard Plug	
Throw A Bomb	Mustard Plug	
Too Stupid	Mustard Plug	
we're Gonna Take On The World	Mustard Plug	
You	Mustard Plug	
Oh No	NATE DOG	
Pharaoh of Gods	Necronomicon	
Silver Key	Necronomicon	
Desert Experdition Neil Landstrumm	
Spare Me the Guilt Trip	Neil Landstrumm	
Toyota Landcruiser	Neil Landstrumm	
Beyatch	Nellie	
Let Me See Ya Grillz	Nellie	
Number One	Nellie	
Neptunes Vs. Timberland	NEPTUNES vs. TIMBALAND	
Antisocial Girl	NOFX	
Before you were punk	NOFX	
Bleeding Heart Disease	NOFX	
Bob	NOFX	
Crazy Train(Punk Cover)	NOFX	
Dinosaurs Will Die	NOFX	
Don't Call Me White	NOFX	
Drug Free America	NOFX	
Five Feet Under	NOFX	
Franco Un-American	NOFX	
Franco Unamerican	NOFX	
Go Your Own Way	NOFX	
I Gotta Pee	NOFX	
I Want You To Want Me	NOFX	
Jaundiced Eye	NOFX	
Kill Rock Stars	NOFX	
Leave It Alone	NOFX	
Life O'Riley	NOFX	
Linoleum	NOFX	
Liza & Louise	NOFX	
Murder The Government	NOFX	
Please Play This Song On The Radio	NOFX	
Professional Crastination	NOFX	
Proffesional Crastination	NOFX	
S & M Airlines	NOFX	
Screaming For Change	NOFX	
Stand By Me	NOFX	
Stickin In My Eye	NOFX	
Summer of 69	NOFX	
Take Two Placebos And Call Me Lame	NOFX	
The Brews	NOFX	
The Cause	NOFX	
The Decline	NOFX	
The Longest Line	NOFX	
The Seperation Of Church And Skate	NOFX	
Timmy The Turtle	NOFX	
Together on the Sand	NOFX	
We're The Kids In America	NOFX	
You Drink You Drive You Spill	NOFX	
A Mill	Non-Prophets	
Any Port	Non-Prophets	
Damage	Non-Prophets	
Disasters	Non-Prophets	
Fresh	Non-Prophets	
Intro	Non-Prophets	
Mainstream 307	Non-Prophets	
New Word Order	Non-Prophets	
Outro / Bounce	Non-Prophets	
Spaceman	Non-Prophets	
That Ain't Right	Non-Prophets	
The Cure	Non-Prophets	
Tolerance Level	Non-Prophets	
Xaul Zan's Heart	Non-Prophets	
Another	Notorious BIG	
Bone and Biggy	Notorious BIG	
One More Chance	Notorious BIG	
Boyz N Tha Hood	NWA	
Eazy Duz It	NWA	
I'mma Break It Down	NWA	
Natural Born Killaz	NWA	
Parental Discression	NWA	
All I Want	The Offspring	
Can't Repeat	The Offspring	
Heaven Is So Far Away	The Offspring	
Keep Em Seperated	The Offspring	
Kick Him When He's Down	The Offspring	
Original Prankster	The Offspring	
Pretty Fly for a White Guy	The Offspring	
Awesome Power	Omar Santana	
Bone Bastic	Omar Santana	
Dark Shape	Omar Santana	
Demon Seed	Omar Santana	
Drop Da Beat	Omar Santana	
Hardcore Eternal	Omar Santana	
I Refuze To Looze	Omar Santana	
Industrial Bass Machine	Omar Santana	
Kick Some ****	Omar Santana	
Oh Bad Boy	Omar Santana	
Power Pill	Omar Santana	
Raver's Damnation	Omar Santana	
Techno Trance	Omar Santana	
Track 07	Omar Santana	
You Shall DIE	Omar Santana	
Bad Town	Operation Ivy	
Bombshell	Operation Ivy	
Freeze Up	Operation Ivy	
Here We Go Again	Operation Ivy	
Hoboken	Operation Ivy	
Jaded	Operation Ivy	
Knowledge	Operation Ivy	
Sound System	Operation Ivy	
Take Warning	Operation Ivy	
The Crowd	Operation Ivy	
Unity	Operation Ivy	
Yelling In My Ear	Operation Ivy	
Back of the Bus	Outkast	
BOMB DROPPIN'	Outkast	
Bombs Over Baghdad RMX	Outkast	
Fish And Grits And Pimp ****	Outkast	
Ghettomusick	Outkast	
Hey Ya	Outkast	
Jumpin Like Kangaroos	Outkast	
Ms Jackson	Outkast	
Rosa Parks	Outkast	
The Way You Move	Outkast	
The Whole World	Outkast	
Bark At The Moon	Ozzy	
Crazy Train	Ozzy	
Diary Of A Madman	Ozzy	
Flying High Again	Ozzy	
I Don't Know	Ozzy	
Iron Man	Ozzy	
Mississippi Queen	Ozzy	
Mr. Crowley	Ozzy	
Over the Mountain	Ozzy	
Rock 'n Roll Rebel	Ozzy	
Suicide Solution	Ozzy	
You Can't Kill Rock and Roll	Ozzy	
A New Level	Pantera	
By Demons Be Driven	Pantera	
Cemetery Gates	Pantera	
Cowboys From Hell	Pantera	
Domination	Pantera	
****ing Hostile	Pantera	
Heresy	Pantera	
Hollow	Pantera	
I'm Broken	Pantera	
Live In A Hole	Pantera	
Medicine Man	Pantera	
Message In Blood	Pantera	
Mouth For War	Pantera	
Revolution Is My Name	Pantera	
Shattered	Pantera	
The Art Of Shredding	Pantera	
The Sleep	Pantera	
This Love	Pantera	
Walk	Pantera	
Girl	Paul Wall	
Grills	Paul Wall	
Hustle and Flow	Paul Wall	
I'm A Player	Paul Wall	
I'm True	Paul Wall	
I Ball (Shut Up)	Paul Wall	
In Lo	Paul Wall	
Just A Touch	Paul Wall	
Just Paul Wall	Paul Wall	
March	Paul Wall	
Sittin Sideways	Paul Wall	
So Many Diamonds	Paul Wall	
State To State	Paul Wall	
They Don't Know	Paul Wall	
U Already Know	Paul Wall	
What You Been Drinking On	Paul Wall	
Back It Up	Peaches	
*** undun	Peaches	
Felix partz	Peaches	
Operate	Peaches	
Rock Show	Peaches	
Set It Off	Peaches	
Shake Yer Dix	Peaches	
Suck And Let Go	Peaches	
Tombstone	Peaches	
Track 01	Peaches	
Alien	Pennywise	
Bro Hymn (tribute)	Pennywise	
Broken	Pennywise	
Brown Eyed Girl	Pennywise	
Closer	Pennywise	
Depression	Pennywise	
Divine Intervention	Pennywise	
Enemy	Pennywise	
Every Single Day	Pennywise	
Fight Till You Die	Pennywise	
**** Authority	Pennywise	
Greed	Pennywise	
I Come From A Land Down Under	Pennywise	
I Get Around	Pennywise	
I Get Around (Beach Boys cover)	Pennywise	
Kids In America	Pennywise	
Killing Time	Pennywise	
Knocked Down	Pennywise	
Live Fast Die Young	Pennywise	
Look Who You Are	Pennywise	
Mrs. Robinson	Pennywise	
My Own Way	Pennywise	
No reason why	Pennywise	
Not Far Away	Pennywise	
Now I Know	Pennywise	
Peaceful Day	Pennywise	
Perfect People	Pennywise	
Punch Drunk	Pennywise	
Punk Rock Song	Pennywise	
Rise Up	Pennywise	
Same Old Story	Pennywise	
Society	Pennywise	
Something Wrong With Me	Pennywise	
Stand by me	Pennywise	
Surfin' USA	Pennywise	
The World	Pennywise	
This is Only A Test	Pennywise	
Twist Of Fate	Pennywise	
Victim of Reality	Pennywise	
Waiting	Pennywise	
Who's On Your Side	Pennywise	
Wouldn't It Be Nice	Pennywise	
Yesterdays	Pennywise	
Adrenaline	Phunk Junkeez	
B-Boy Hard	Phunk Junkeez	
Booty Shakin	Phunk Junkeez	
Chuck	Phunk Junkeez	
Crazy	Phunk Junkeez	
Dalyla	Phunk Junkeez	
Devil Woman	Phunk Junkeez	
Going Down to Buckeye	Phunk Junkeez	
Hazee	Phunk Junkeez	
Hip Hop Rock'n'Roll	Phunk Junkeez	
I am a Junkee	Phunk Junkeez	
I Love it Loud	Phunk Junkeez	
kickin flavor	Phunk Junkeez	
Me And Yer Girl	Phunk Junkeez	
Morning Dick	Phunk Junkeez	
People Piss Me Off	Phunk Junkeez	
Phunky Phunky	Phunk Junkeez	
Pump it Up Some	Phunk Junkeez	
Radio Sucks	Phunk Junkeez	
The End	Phunk Junkeez	
Trouble	Phunk Junkeez	
Uncontrollable Urge	Phunk Junkeez	
White Boy Day	Phunk Junkeez	
Why	Phunk Junkeez	
2 step (ft. Murs)	Pigeon John	
Alone...	Pigeon John	
Crazy	Pigeon John	
Deception	Pigeon John	
Fox Hills Mallmacks	Pigeon John	
Hello everybody	Pigeon John	
Highschool reunion	Pigeon John	
Identity crisis	Pigeon John	
Life Goes On	Pigeon John	
Orange County	Pigeon John	
Originalz	Pigeon John	
Sam the goat	Pigeon John	
The art of falling off	Pigeon John	
What is love?!	Pigeon John	
Plumpy Chunks	Plump DJ's	
Screwball	Plump DJ's	
Soul Vibrates	Plump DJ's	
The Gate	Plump DJ's	
Underworld - Born Sloppy	Plump DJ's	
Here Come the Bastards	Primus	
Jerry Was a Race Car Driver	Primus	
John the Fisherman	Primus	
Mr. Krinkle	Primus	
My Name Is Mud	Primus	
To Defy the Laws of Tradition	Primus	
Tommy The Cat	Primus	
Too Many Puppies	Primus	
Breathe	Prodigy	
Everybody is in the Place (original)	Prodigy	
FireStarter	Prodigy	
Funky ****	Prodigy	
Hot Ride	Prodigy	
Mindfields	Prodigy	
Out Of Space	Prodigy	
Poison	Prodigy	
Smack My ***** Up	Prodigy	
Spitfire	Prodigy	
Voodoo People	Prodigy	
Beg To Differ	Prong	
Broken Pieces	Prong	
Cut-rate	Prong	
Detached	Prong	
For Dear Life	Prong	
Get a Grip (On Yourself)	Prong	
Hell If I Could	Prong	
Inner Truth	Prong	
Just the Same	Prong	
No Question	Prong	
Prove You Wrong	Prong	
Rude Awakening	Prong	
Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck...	Prong	
Unconditional	Prong	
Whose Fist Is This Anyway	Prong	
911 Is A Joke	Public Enemy	
Black Steel	Public Enemy	
Bring The Noise	Public Enemy	
Burn Hollywood Burn	Public Enemy	
Can't Do Nuttin For You Man	Public Enemy	
Caught, Can We Get A Witness	Public Enemy	
Don't Believe The Hype	Public Enemy	
Fight The Power	Public Enemy	
He Got Game	Public Enemy	
Louder Than A Bomb	Public Enemy	
Night Of The Living Baseheads	Public Enemy	
Party for Your Right to Fight	Public Enemy	
Public Enemy No.1	Public Enemy	
Rebel Without A Pause	Public Enemy	
Security of the First World	Public Enemy	
She Watch Channel Zero?!	Public Enemy	
Welcome To The Terrordome	Public Enemy	
Victory	Puff Daddy	
Bloodstain	Pulley	
Cashed In	Pulley	
Darkside	Pulley	
Empty	Pulley	
Gone	Pulley	
History Repeats Itself	Pulley	
Hooray For Me	Pulley	
Insects Destroy	Pulley	
Leather Face	Pulley	
Looking Back	Pulley	
Mandingo	Pulley	
Nothing To Lose	Pulley	
Reality	Pulley	
Runaway	Pulley	
Second Best	Pulley	
The Ocean Song	Pulley	
Ded Teds	R.K.L.	
Evil In You	R.K.L.	
H.P.C.	R.K.L.	
Heavily Sedated	R.K.L.	
House Guest	R.K.L.	
I'm Locked Up	R.K.L.	
in your mind	R.K.L.	
Life In A Bottle	R.K.L.	
Life Is A Gamble	R.K.L.	
One Light, One Mind	R.K.L.	
Passing Time	R.K.L.	
Piece Of **** List	R.K.L.	
Pothead	R.K.L.	
Sargasm	R.K.L.	
Scab On My Brain	R.K.L.	
Senseless Violence	R.K.L.	
Think Positive	R.K.L.	
Tribute to the Jester	R.K.L.	
unborn child	R.K.L.	
Until Next Time	R.K.L.	
US Steel	R.K.L.	
We're Back We're Pissed	R.K.L.	
Why	R.K.L.	
Will To Survive	R.K.L.	
Give It Up	R.K.L.	
Animal Boy	The Ramones	
Beat On The Brat	The Ramones	
Blitzkreig Bop	The Ramones	
Blitzkrieg Bop	The Ramones	
Bonzo Goes To Bitburg	The Ramones	
Bop 'Til You Drop	The Ramones	
California Sun	The Ramones	
Chinese Rock	The Ramones	
Commando	The Ramones	
Cretin Hop	The Ramones	
Do You Remember Rock & Roll Radio?	The Ramones	
Do You Wanna Dance?	The Ramones	
Gabba Gabba Hey	The Ramones	
Hey Ho, Lets Go	The Ramones	
Howling At The Moon (Sha-La-La)	The Ramones	
I Just Wanna Have Something To Do	The Ramones	
I Wanna Be Sedated	The Ramones	
I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend	The Ramones	
Judy Is A Punk	The Ramones	
Mama's Boy	The Ramones	
Merry Christmas	The Ramones	
Merry Christmas (I Don't Want to Fight Tonight)	The Ramones	
My Sharona	The Ramones	
Needles and Pins	The Ramones	
Outsider	The Ramones	
Pet Cemetary	The Ramones	
Pinhead	The Ramones	
Poison Heart	The Ramones	
Psycho Therapy	The Ramones	
Rock N Roll High School	The Ramones	
Rockaway Beach	The Ramones	
Sheena Is A Punk Rocker	The Ramones	
Somebody Put Something In My Drink	The Ramones	
The KKK Took My Baby away	The Ramones	
Wart Hog	The Ramones	
We're A Happy Family	The Ramones	
We Want The Airwaves	The Ramones	
As Wicked	Rancid	
Axiom	Rancid	
Backslide	Rancid	
Bloodclot	Rancid	
Bob	Rancid	
Brews	Rancid	
Burn	Rancid	
California Sun	Rancid	
Daly City Train	Rancid	
Don Giovanni	Rancid	
Dope Sick Girl	Rancid	
Fall Back Down	Rancid	
Hooligans	Rancid	
I Wanna Riot	Rancid	
Indestructable	Rancid	
just a feeling	Rancid	
Leavin on a jet plane	Rancid	
Let's Go	Rancid	
Listed M.I.A.	Rancid	
Maxwell Murder	Rancid	
Old Friend	Rancid	
Out Of Control	Rancid	
Poison	Rancid	
Radio	Rancid	
Red Hot Moon	Rancid	
Rejected	Rancid	
Roots Radicals	Rancid	
Ruby Soho	Rancid	
Salvation	Rancid	
She's Automatic	Rancid	
Time Bomb	Rancid	
Tropical London	Rancid	
You Don't Care Nothin'	Rancid	
Da Goodness	Redman	
Da Goodness (Feat. Busta Rhymes)	Redman	
Dat ***** (W/ Missy)	Redman	
I'll be dat	Redman	
I Smoke Weed Too Much	Redman	
Off The Wall f/ Eminem	Redman	
Rappers Delight	Redman	
Tonight's Da Nite	Redman	
Bails of Cocaine	Reverend Horton Heat	
Hot Rod Lincoln	Reverend Horton Heat	
I Can't Surf	Reverend Horton Heat	
The Devils Chasing Me	Reverend Horton Heat	
The Halloween Dance	Reverend Horton Heat	
Acid House	Richie Hawtin	
Don't Laugh At Josh Wink	Richie Hawtin	
Florida 135	Richie Hawtin	
Helikopter	Richie Hawtin	
Koma	Richie Hawtin	
Minimalista	Richie Hawtin	
Orange 2	Richie Hawtin	
Orange 3	Richie Hawtin	
Piste	Richie Hawtin	
Richie Hawtin - Essential 04.22.01	Richie Hawtin	
Smak	Richie Hawtin	
Spastik	Richie Hawtin	
Spiritual High	Richie Hawtin	
Swarm	Richie Hawtin	
Vokx	Richie Hawtin	
Everyday I'm Hustling	Rick Ross	
1000 Good Intentions	Rise Against	
3 Day Weekend	Rise Against	
Alive and Well	Rise Against	
Amber Changing	Rise Against	
Any Way You Want It	Rise Against	
Anywhere But Here	Rise Against	
Black Masks and Gasoline	Rise Against	
Blood Red, White & Blue	Rise Against	
Blood To Bleed	Rise Against	
Broken English	Rise Against	
Dancing For Rain	Rise Against	
Everchanging	Rise Against	
Generation Lost	Rise Against	
Give It All	Rise Against	
Halfway There	Rise Against	
Heaven Knows	Rise Against	
Last Chance Blueprint	Rise Against	
Life Less Frightening	Rise Against	
Like The Angel	Rise Against	
My Life Inside Your Heart	Rise Against	
Nervous Breakdown	Rise Against	
Paper Wings	Rise Against	
Reception Fades	Rise Against	
Remains Of Summer Memmories	Rise Against	
Six Ways Till Sunday	Rise Against	
State of the Union	Rise Against	
Swing Life Away	Rise Against	
The Art of Losing	Rise Against	
The First Drop	Rise Against	
The Unraveling	Rise Against	
Tip The Scales	Rise Against	
To The Core	Rise Against	
To Them These Streets Belong	Rise Against	
Torches	Rise Against	
Voices Off Camera	Rise Against	
It Takes Two	Rob Base	
Air Conditioned	Robert Armani	
Ambulance	Robert Armani	
Circus Bells	Robert Armani	
Hit Hard	Robert Armani	
Invansion	Robert Armani	
Watch It	Robert Armani	
Almost Real	Rollins Band	
Civilized	Rollins Band	
Disconnect	Rollins Band	
Fall Guy	Rollins Band	
Ghostrider	Rollins Band	
Hotter And Hotter	Rollins Band	
Liar	Rollins Band	
Low Self Opinion	Rollins Band	
Step Back	Rollins Band	
Tearing	Rollins Band	
What's The Matter Man	Rollins Band	
What I Like About You	The Romantics	
Beethoven On XTC	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Chaos On The Dancefloor	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Diabolix	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Extreme Speedcore Terror	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
I like it loud	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Megarave	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Rave World	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Rotterdam Hooligan	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
The Horror	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Vogeltjesdans	Rotterdam Terror Corps	
Beats To The Rhyme	Run DMC	
Bounce	Run DMC	
can you rock it like this	Run DMC	
Christmas In Hollis	Run DMC	
Down With the Kings	Run DMC	
Hard Times	Run DMC	
It's Like That	Run DMC	
Its Tricky	Run DMC	
King of Rock	Run DMC	
My Adidas	Run DMC	
Papa Crazy	Run DMC	
Peter Piper	Run DMC	
Praise My DJ	Run DMC	
Proud To Be Black	Run DMC	
Radio Station	Run DMC	
Ragtime	Run DMC	
Raising Hell	Run DMC	
Rappers Delight	Run DMC	
Rock Box	Run DMC	
Rock The House	Run DMC	
They Call Us Run-D.M.C.	Run DMC	
You Be 'illin	Run DMC	
You Talk Too Much	Run DMC	
Douche Crew	S.O.D.	
Fist Banging Mania	S.O.D.	
March	S.O.D.	
Milano Mosh	S.O.D.	
Milk	S.O.D.	
Raise Your Sword	S.O.D.	
Sargent D & The SOD	S.O.D.	
Speak English or Die	S.O.D.	
The Crackhead Song	S.O.D.	
Live on the Break of Dawn Radioshow Sage Francis	
All Hell Breaks Loose	Samhain	
All Murder, All Guts, All Fun	Samhain	
Archangel	Samhain	
Black Dream	Samhain	
Death Comes Ripping	Samhain	
Death...In It's Arms	Samhain	
Diabolos '88	Samhain	
Die For The Demon	Samhain	
Halloween II	Samhain	
He Who Cannot Be Named	Samhain	
Horror Business	Samhain	
I Am Misery	Samhain	
In My Grip	Samhain	
Kiss Of Steel	Samhain	
Let The Day Begin	Samhain	
Macabre	Samhain	
Moribund	Samhain	
November Fire	Samhain	
Snakes Of Christ	Samhain	
The Howl	Samhain	
To Walk The Night	Samhain	
Twist Of Cain	Samhain	
Unholy Passion	Samhain	
Killer's Rap	Scary Movie	
Arise	Sepultura	
Buttermilk Biscuits	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Hip Hop Soldier	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
I Like Big Butts	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Iron Man	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
My Hooptie	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Posse On Broadway	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Rippin'	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Square Dance Rap	Sir Mix-A-Lot	
Anxiety Attack	Skankin' Pickle	
Fakin' Jamaican	Skankin' Pickle	
Gas In My Car	Skankin' Pickle	
Hulk Hogan	Skankin' Pickle	
I Missed The Bus	Skankin' Pickle	
It's Margaret Cho	Skankin' Pickle	
Rotten Banana Legs	Skankin' Pickle	
SkafunkrastapunkSka	Skankin' Pickle	
The Hussein Skank	Skankin' Pickle	
Violent Love	Skankin' Pickle	
I Wish I Was A Baller	Skee Low	
Angel of Death	Slayer	
At Dawn They Sleep	Slayer	
Behind The Crooked Cross	Slayer	
Black Magic	Slayer	
Bloodline	Slayer	
Born Of Fire	Slayer	
Chemical Warfare	Slayer	
Criminally Insane	Slayer	
Dead Skin Mask	Slayer	
Die By The Sword	Slayer	
Disciple	Slayer	
Expendable Youth	Slayer	
Ghosts Of War	Slayer	
Hallowed Point	Slayer	
Hell Awaits	Slayer	
Kill Again	Slayer	
Mandatory Suicide	Slayer	
Postmortem	Slayer	
Raining Blood	Slayer	
Seasons in the Abyss	Slayer	
Silent Scream	Slayer	
Skeletons Of Society	Slayer	
South Of Heaven	Slayer	
Spirit In Black	Slayer	
War Ensamble	Slayer	
Boss Hoggin Like That	Slim Thug	
Dirty South Thang	Slim Thug	
I Ain't Heard Of That	Slim Thug	
Like A Boss	Slim Thug	
Sqad Down	Slim Thug	
The Ocean	Slug	
Doggy Dog World	Snoop	
Gz Up, Hoes Down	Snoop	
Loddy Doddy	Snoop	
Pump Pump	Snoop	
Serial Killa	Snoop	
99 to Life	Social Distortion	
A Place In My Heart	Social Distortion	
Angels Wings	Social Distortion	
Anti Fashion	Social Distortion	
Bad Luck	Social Distortion	
Ball and Chain	Social Distortion	
Cold Feelings	Social Distortion	
Crown Of Thorns	Social Distortion	
Death Comes Ripping	Social Distortion	
Death or Glory	Social Distortion	
Don't Drag Me Down	Social Distortion	
Don't Take Me for Granted	Social Distortion	
Don't think twice	Social Distortion	
Down On The World Again	Social Distortion	
Footprints On My Ceiling	Social Distortion	
Highway 101	Social Distortion	
I Wanna Be Sedated	Social Distortion	
I Was Wrong	Social Distortion	
King of Fools	Social Distortion	
Like An Outlaw	Social Distortion	
Live Before You Die	Social Distortion	
Lonesome Train	Social Distortion	
Making Believe	Social Distortion	
Mommy's Little Monster	Social Distortion	
Nickles And Dimes	Social Distortion	
Pleasure Seeker	Social Distortion	
Pretty In Pink	Social Distortion	
Prison Bound	Social Distortion	
Reach for the Sky	Social Distortion	
Ring Of Fire	Social Distortion	
She's A Knockout	Social Distortion	
Sick Boy	Social Distortion	
So Far Away	Social Distortion	
Story of My Life	Social Distortion	
This Time Darlin	Social Distortion	
Through These Eyes	Social Distortion	
Under My Thumb	Social Distortion	
Winners And Losers	Social Distortion	
Outshined	SoundGarden	
Rusty Cage	SoundGarden	
Acid Revolution	SpaceGirl	
Funky Acid	SpaceGirl	
Get Mad	SpaceGirl	
Nitronix	SpaceGirl	
Pure Energy	SpaceGirl	
XTC (Millenium remix)	SpaceGirl	
Live	Steven Wright	
Barely Legal	The Strokes	
Clear Skies	The Strokes	
Electricityscape	The Strokes	
Hard To Explain	The Strokes	
Heart In A Cage	The Strokes	
Ize Of The World	The Strokes	
Juicebox	The Strokes	
Last Nite	The Strokes	
On The Other Side	The Strokes	
Post Modern Girls	The Strokes	
Reptilia	The Strokes	
Someday	The Strokes	
Vision Of Division	The Strokes	
You Only Live Once	The Strokes	
Caress Me Down	Sublime	
Pawn Shop	Sublime	
Santeria	Sublime	
Smoke Two Joints	Sublime	
What I Got	Sublime	
Alone	Suicidal Tendencies	
Asleep at the Wheel	Suicidal Tendencies	
Feel Like ****	Suicidal Tendencies	
Go Skate!	Suicidal Tendencies	
Hearing Voices	Suicidal Tendencies	
How Will I Laugh Tomorrow?	Suicidal Tendencies	
I Saw Your Mommy Suicidal Tendencies	
I Shot the Devil	Suicidal Tendencies	
Institutionalized	Suicidal Tendencies	
Lost Again	Suicidal Tendencies	
Memories of Tomorrow	Suicidal Tendencies	
Nobody Hears	Suicidal Tendencies	
One Too Many Times	Suicidal Tendencies	
Pledge Your Allegiance	Suicidal Tendencies	
Send Me Your Money	Suicidal Tendencies	
Sorry?!	Suicidal Tendencies	
Subliminal	Suicidal Tendencies	
Suicide's An Alternative	Suicidal Tendencies	
Surf And Slam	Suicidal Tendencies	
The Miracle	Suicidal Tendencies	
Trip At The Brain	Suicidal Tendencies	
Won't Fall in Love Today	Suicidal Tendencies	
You Can't Bring Me Down	Suicidal Tendencies	
Ariels	System Of A Down	
Boom	System Of A Down	
BYOB	System Of A Down	
Chop Suey	System Of A Down	
Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song	System Of A Down	
Lonely Day	System Of A Down	
Psycho	System Of A Down	
Question!	System Of A Down	
Revenga	System Of A Down	
Spiders	System Of A Down	
Sugar	System Of A Down	
The Prison Song	System Of A Down	
Toxicity	System Of A Down	
Twist In My Sobriety	Tanita Tikaram	
88 Lines About 44 Women	They Might Be Giants	
Ana Ng	They Might Be Giants	
Boss Of Me	They Might Be Giants	
Courage The Cowardly Dog	They Might Be Giants	
Doctor Worm	They Might Be Giants	
I Be An Retarded	They Might Be Giants	
Istanbul (Not Constantinople)	They Might Be Giants	
Live Parody Metallica vs Napster	They Might Be Giants	
Purple Toupee	They Might Be Giants	
The Beer Song	They Might Be Giants	
The Lion Sleeps Tonight	They Might Be Giants	
The Sun is a Mass of Incandescent Gas	They Might Be Giants	
We Want A Rock	They Might Be Giants	
Your Racist Friend	They Might Be Giants	
Stay Fly	Three Six Mafia	
Funky Cold Medina	Tone Loc	
LOC'ED AFTER DARK	Tone Loc	
WILD THANG	Tone Loc	
Ain't Nothing Like Pimpin'	Too $hort	
Blowjob Betty	Too $hort	
Burn Rubber	Too $hort	
CussWords	Too $hort	
Dont Fight The Feeling	Too $hort	
Dope Fiend Beat	Too $hort	
Freaky Tales	Too $hort	
Gangsta	Too $hort	
Getting It	Too $hort	
I Need A Freak	Too $hort	
Oakland	Too $hort	
Shake That Monkey	Too $hort	
The Ghetto	Too $hort	
Yo Neck, Yo Back, My Dick and My Sack	Too $hort	
Academy Flight Song	Transplants	
Bond Spectrum	Transplants	
California Babylon	Transplants	
D.R.E.A.M	Transplants	
Diamonds and Guns	Transplants	
DJ, DJ	Transplants	
Down in Oakland	Transplants	
Gangsters and Thugs	Transplants	
Not Today	Transplants	
Quick Death	Transplants	
Romper Stomper	Transplants	
Sad But True	Transplants	
Tall Cans In The Air	Transplants	
We Trusted You	Transplants	
Weigh on My Mind	Transplants	
What I Can't Describe	Transplants	
B R Right	Trina	
Gangsta Party	TUPAC	
Shorty's Gonna Be A Thug	TUPAC	
Captain Howdy	Twisted Sister	
I Wanna Rock	Twisted Sister	
Leader Of The Pack	Twisted Sister	
Schools out	Twisted Sister	
The Price	Twisted Sister	
We're Not Gonna Take It	Twisted Sister	
4 The Kidz	Unknown Prophets	
A lil' Q & A	Unknown Prophets	
Almost There	Unknown Prophets	
Be About It	Unknown Prophets	
Da Da Da	Unknown Prophets	
Human	Unknown Prophets	
It's The Way	Unknown Prophets	
Never	Unknown Prophets	
Ready	Unknown Prophets	
Take It There	Unknown Prophets	
The Robbery	Unknown Prophets	
The Weekend	Unknown Prophets	
The Wrong Route	Unknown Prophets	
This One	Unknown Prophets	
Us	Unknown Prophets	
With Who	Unknown Prophets	
Without My Existence	Unknown Prophets	
World Premier	Unknown Prophets	
Funky Music (KraftyKutsMix)	Utah Saints	
And The Cradle Will Rock....	Van Halen	
Girl You Really Got Me Now	Van Halen	
Hot for Teacher	Van Halen	
I'll Wait	Van Halen	
Jump	Van Halen	
Panama	Van Halen	
Running With the Devil	Van Halen	
Anarchy Burger (Hold the Government)	Vandals	
Change The World With My Hockey Stick	Vandals	
Don't Stop Me Now	Vandals	
Elvis Decanter	Vandals	
Euro-Barge	Vandals	
Fourteen	Vandals	
Hitler Bad, Vandals Good	Vandals	
I Want To Be A Cowboy	Vandals	
It's A Fact	Vandals	
Jackass	Vandals	
Lady Killer	Vandals	
Let The Bad Times Roll	Vandals	
Live Fast Diarrhea	Vandals	
Lord Of The Dance	Vandals	
Marry Me	Vandals	
Master Race (In Outer Space)	Vandals	
Mohawk Town	Vandals	
Mullet Song	Vandals	
Oi To The World	Vandals	
Pirates Life	Vandals	
Soccer Mom	Vandals	
Stop Smiling	Vandals	
Wanna Be Manor	Vandals	
Add It Up	Violent Femmes	
Blister in the Sun	Violent Femmes	
Do It All the Time	Violent Femmes	
Gone Daddy Gone	Violent Femmes	
Good Feeling	Violent Femmes	
Please Do Not Go	Violent Femmes	
Video Killed the Radio Star	Violent Femmes	
Bossman	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Bulletproof	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Charlie Brown	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Cheap Guy	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Closet Monster	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Delinquent Song	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Drunk Tank	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Fat Randy	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Hieroglyphics	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Insubordination	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Jocks from hell	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Love Letter	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Method ToThis Madness	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Motel Six	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Nazican	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Never Gonna Grow Up	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Nicotine Fit	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Symptomatic	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Thrift Shop Junkie	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Ugly Stick	Voodoo Glowskulls	
Wife and Kid	Voodoo Glowskulls	
3 Time Felons	WestSide Connection	
Bow Down	WestSide Connection	
Do You Like Criminals	WestSide Connection	
Gangsta Nation	WestSide Connection	
Gangstas Make The World Go Round	WestSide Connection	
Hoo-Bangin'	WestSide Connection	
Killa Cali	WestSide Connection	
King Of The Hill	WestSide Connection	
The Gangsta, The Killa And The Dope Dealer	WestSide Connection	
Westward Ho	WestSide Connection	
Apple Blossom	The White Stripes	
Baby Blue	The White Stripes	
Blue Orchid	The White Stripes	
Buster	The White Stripes	
Candy Cane Girl	The White Stripes	
Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground	The White Stripes	
Death Letter (Son House)	The White Stripes	
Expecting	The White Stripes	
Fell In Love With A Girl	The White Stripes	
Hotel Yorba	The White Stripes	
Hypnotise	The White Stripes	
I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself	The White Stripes	
Jack The Ripper	The White Stripes	
Jolene	The White Stripes	
Lord, Send Me An Angel	The White Stripes	
My Doorbell	The White Stripes	
Red Rain	The White Stripes	
Seven Nation Army	The White Stripes	
The Denial Twist	The White Stripes	
The Hardest Button To Button	The White Stripes	
The Same Boy You've Always Known	The White Stripes	
Walking With A Ghost	The White Stripes	
We're Going to be Friends	The White Stripes	
We Are Going To Be Friends	The White Stripes	
Five Minutes Of Funk (Icey Mix)	Whodini	
Fly Girl	Whodini	
Ear Drum	Woody McBride	
The Power Hour	Woody McBride	
As High As WuTang Gets	WuTang Clan	
Bring Da Ruckus	WuTang Clan	
Gravel Pit	WuTang Clan	
Hit 'em High	WuTang Clan	
Killer Bees	WuTang Clan	
Protect Ya Neck	WuTang Clan	
Severe Punishment	WuTang Clan	
Wutang Clan Ain't Nothing To **** With	WuTang Clan	
Stayin' Alive	WYCLEFF	
Barbells	X-Cops	
Beat You Down	X-Cops	
Cavity Search	X-Cops	
Interloper	X-Cops	
Junkie	X-Cops	
Paddy Wagon Rape	X-Cops	
The Party's Over	X-Cops	
Third Leg	X-Cops	
Welcome To New Jersey	X-Cops	
You ****ed Up	X-Cops	
Badd Ying Yang Twins	
Me And My Brother	Ying Yang Twins	
Naggin Ying Yang Twins	
Salt Shaker	Ying Yang Twins	
Say I Yi Yi Ying Yang Twins	
Shake Ying Yang Twins	
Twerkulator	Ying Yang Twins	
Break Down The Walls	Youth of Today	
Crucial Times	Youth of Today	
Flame Still Burns	Youth of Today	
Live Free Youth of Today	
Make A Change	Youth of Today	
Modern Love Story	Youth of Today	
Positive Outlook	Youth of Today	
Pushed Too Far	Youth of Today	
Slow Down	Youth of Today	
Take a Stand	Youth of Today	
Youth Crew	Youth of Today


----------



## Gingersaurus (Apr 8, 2008)

Rock mostly, some DnB but not much.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

MIA
The Forcast
The Graduate
Rise Against
Rage Against...
Modest Mouse
Motion City Sound Track
Fall out Boy
My American Heart
Johny Cash
Kanye West
Jay Z
30 Sec to Mars
Jack Johnson
The Academy Is
Angles & Airwaves
The Appleseed Cast
Atreyu
A7X
David Bowie
Pink Floyed
Avil 
The Beautiful Girls
Beck
Bob Marley
Ziggy Marly
Burning Spear
Bouncing Souls
Boys Like Girls
The Bravery
Bullet For My Valentine
Cartel
Chevelle
Dead 50's
Jimmy Eat World
Hot Water Music
Incubus
The Jr. Varsity
Latch Key Kid
Wicked Lester
Local H
Lost Prophets
Misfits
My Chemical Romance
NIN
The Notwist
Off Spring
Panic At The Disko
Papa Roach
Paramore
Peadro the Lion
Plain White T's
Plains Mistaken For Stars
Public Enemy
Puddle of Mud
Queen
Queens of the Stone Age
Silverstein
Skindred
Smashing Pumpkins
Spitalfeild
Sublime
Sum 41
Taking Back Sunday
The Unseen
The Used
Vanilla Pod
V Shaped Mind
West Indian Girl
Weezer


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

ministry
clutch
tool
perfect circle
future sound of london
pantera
white stripes
nirvana
pj harvey
nin


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

294 hours 19mins and 24secs worth of music. too much to list


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> 2806 songs....
> 
> should i list them all?


oooh, I have 2725 on my new Zune 2 80 gig. Most of them were downloaded off Napster then converted with an illegally obtained copy of tunebite. Some were limewired or torrented. That's just how I roll. :skep:

I'm a bad person...

My new favorite band is Hilltop Hoods-Aussie Hiphop. I like the Nosebleed section, capturing/recapturing the vibe, audience with the devil, and stopping all stations the most.

Tim


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

12.67 gig of music
3.7 of video
8.3 of podcasts

still have around 52 gig to fill


I love ipod.


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

i have over 12,200 songs on my iPod currently, however when i ride, i listen to a lot of hardcore like
Ramallah
Blood For Blood
Hatebreed, ya know, stuff like that.


----------



## jennylee324 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chemical Brothers*

....yeah -- I thought I'd pipe in and say that people are getting sick of the same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t..... and there is just this big upsurge from a new style coming out of Europe -- it's pretty easy to find, just put 'euro club hits' into itunes or check this link: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

jennylee324 said:


> ....yeah -- I thought I'd pipe in and say that people are getting sick of the same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t..... and there is just this big upsurge from a new style coming out of Europe -- it's pretty easy to find, just put 'euro club hits' into itunes or check this link: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


Just thought I'd clarify. The "same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t," in my opinion, is just the mainstream stuff. Some of it is good, but usually if you mix billion dollar corporations that know nothing about making good music but EVERYTHING about makey dinero and potentially GREAT bands together, you get C.R.A.P. (Cheap Redundant Assorted Products) that sounds good on a preteen girl's Ipod, but to people who really LISTEN to music, it sounds like C.R.A.P. As I said, some of it IS good-sometimes the corporations get lucky and actually put out good sh!t. But most of the time, you're S.O.L if you want good music in the mainstream, especially today.



Hilltop Hoods-1979 said:


> Hip-hop was then a culture, now hip-hop's a business...


It's not the style of music that's the problem. The problem is how it is presented to the public. Rock/hip-hop/rap/R&B/industrial/whatever the fvck you wanna call whatever style is all good for me-I listen to everything from 50s era music to the hip-hop/rap of today and everything in between pretty much.

There's good music if you know where to look!

Tim


----------



## witweew (May 2, 2008)

.:madman: ...yeah -- i agree, people are basically getting sick of the same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t..:nono: ... and

there is just this big upsurge from a new style coming out of Europe -- best place i've found it so far is a 
  :madmax: 
compilation series called 'euro club hits' on itunes -- or check this link: 
:thumbsup: 
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

My tastes are eclectic, to say the least:

"Sheeps a Wolf" -- Caterwaul 
"I like to move it" -- _Madagascar_ Soundtrack ("physicolly fit, physicolly fit..") haaaaa
"Blood Makes Noise" -- Suzanne Vega
Vivaldi
"Gloria" -- U2
"Chickenman" -- Indigo Girls
"Black Cars" -- Gino Vanelli
"Powerman 5000" -- _Matrix_ Soundtrack
Bob Newhart Theme
"Yeke Yeki" -- Mory Kante
"You + Ur Hand" -- Pink
"Bach Cello Suites" -- Yoyo Ma
"Thank you" -- A. Morissette
"Would You" -- Touch and Go
"Paralyzer" -- Finger Eleven
"Salve Regina" -- Beth Nielson Chapman
Assorted early 70's stuff for pavement/flats (Garfunkel/Sedaka/Eagles/Stevie W.)


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

depends on my mood and what I'm riding.....often Theo Parrish and Two Lone Swordsmen

Ambient/deep house/tech house/detroit techno/electro at the golden hour before dawn when I'm on my ownn at the trails or some 80's rock at mid day with my buddies.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> Dude thats wild that they bought bikes from you guys, how cool. Those are actually my two favorite albums out of their discography, I have all of them on my Itunes


We are the night, the song is rad as f. too, heard it on the radio at around 2 am in the car when roadtripping through France...properly spaced out.

Try Exit planet dust too.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

witweew said:


> .:madman: ...yeah -- i agree, people are basically getting sick of the same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t..:nono: ... and
> 
> there is just this big upsurge from a new style coming out of Europe -- best place i've found it so far is a
> :madmax:
> ...


WTF???


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Hed Pe- Raise Hell, always starts off my ride, after that its just on shuffle.


----------



## witweew (May 2, 2008)

....yeah -- i agree, people are basically getting sick of the

same old rock/hip-hop/r&b bullsh*t.....

and there is just this big upsurge from a new style

coming out of Europe -- best place i've found it so

far is a compilation series called 'euro club hits' on itunes

-- or check this link:

http://www.futurelectrohouse.com/tracks


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Never thought about taking my mp3 player riding with me. I'll have to try that. I only use it when I go to the gym. All metal, with a few Ricky Ross and Cam'ron songs thrown in.

"Lacrimas Profundere - Again its over" is a good song that hasn't been mentioned. Search that on youtube.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Punk, Ska, A little Metal, and some chill stuff (Jack Johnson, Dave Mathews, if I'm studying) All old and new


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

briank10 said:


> Never thought about taking my mp3 player riding with me. I'll have to try that. I only use it when I go to the gym. All metal, with a few Ricky Ross and Cam'ron songs thrown in.
> "Lacrimas Profundere - Again its over" is a good song that hasn't been mentioned. Search that on youtube.


Just be careful.... don't listen to loud music if you are riding anywhere near CARS. 
Lacrimas Profundere sounds a little like Type O Negative. 
I like it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Styles of Beyond
Fort Minor
Parkway Drive
Atreyu
50 Cent
American Eyes
Limp Bizkit
3 doors down
8 fingers down
aesop rock
Alien Ant Farm
All That Remains
Allister
Andrew WK
Anti-flag
Avenged Sevenflod
Bane
Big D
Billy Talent
Celph Titled
Citizen Cope
Chingy
Crazy Twon 
D12
DMX
Death by Stereo
Escape the Fate
Every time i die
Foo fighters
Fat Joe
From Autumn to ashes
Greeley estates
Jay-z
Kanye west
Kid rock
Kottonmouth Kings
Lady Sovereign
Lil Jon
Lorene Drive
Mat Kearney
Mims
Nelly
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
norma jean
P.O.D.
Pistol Grip
Poison the well
Protest the hero
ra the rugged man
r.e.m.
Rage against the machine
rhymefest
rancid
Rise against
Ryans hope
saliva
saves the day
sean paul
shiny toy guns
set your goals
smoke or fire
soulja boy tell em hardcore
sublime
sum 41
swingin utters
devil wears prada
unseen
tru-paz
us bombs
underoath
unearth
wyclef jean


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

The Sea and Cake
Umphrey's McGee
STS9
Widespread Panic
Phish
Perpetual Groove
RJD2
Ratatat
Arctic Monkeys
Bloc Party
The Kooks
The Beautiful Girls
Beck
Current Swell
Explosions in the Sky
Fischerspooner
Four Tet
Gov't Mule
Modest Mouse
Moe.
The Postal Service
Radiohead
Rogue Wave
The Shins
Spoon
Stateless

...and the usual rap suspects...
Kanye
Lupe
B.I.G.
Slim Thug
T.I.


----------



## mattman122 (Apr 9, 2008)

August Burns Red
Avenged Sevenfold
Taproot
Becoming the Archetype
Underoath
Trivium
Def Leppard
Chevelle
Funeral for a Friend
Scary kids Scaring kids
OLD Metallica (the Black album and older only)
A perfect Murder
Soil
Stone Sour
Taking back Sunday
Van Halen
Dragonforce
Damone
The Almost
Brand New

I have a 2gb iPod for riding. But I love my Touch for traveling!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

lots of ratatat, some interpol, pinback, postal service right now


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

AFI
Adolescents
Alice in Chains
All
Anthrax
Apology
At the Drive In
Avenged Sevenfold
Bad Brains
Bad Livers
Bad Religion
Barry White 
Bash and Pop
Beastie Boys
Ben Harper
Big Drill Car
Big Head Todd
Black Crowes
Black Flag 
Black Uhuru
Blue Mountain
Bob Marley
Bouncing Souls
Boy Sets Fire
Brad Osborne
Buck Naked and the Bare Bottomed Boys
Buckwheat Zydeco
Butthole Surfers
Chuck Berry
CKY
Clutch
Coheed and Cambria
Combustible Edison
Corrosion of Conformity
Dag Nasty
Danzig
De Facto
Dead Kennedy's
Deadbolt
Descendents
Dinosaur Jr.
Doobie Bros.
Dragonforce
Dread Zeppelin
Drivin and Cryin
Drunk ******
Dukes of the Stratosphere
Earth Crisis
Faction
Faith no More
Farside
Filter
Fishbone
Flaming Lips
Foetus
Follow for Now
Foo Fighters
Frank Black
Freewheelers
Fugazi
G. Love
Goo Goo Dolls
Greatful Dead
Havalinas
Hayseed Dixie
Hedgehog
Henry Rollins
HiFi and the roadburners
Hot Water Music
Husker Du
Incubus
Iron Maiden
J Mascis
Jamiroquai
Janes Addiction
Jerry Cantrell
Jimmy Buffett
John Mayer
Johnny Cash
Jon Spencer blues explosion
Johnny Lang
LBDA
Led Zeppelin
Lee Morgan
Lemonheads
Lenny Kravitz
Linton Kwesi Johnson
Love Me Nots
Man or Astroman
Manic Hispanics
Marilyn Manson
Mars Volta
Mary My Hope
Masters of Reality
Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Mike Watt
Ministry
Minor Threat
Misfits
Monster Magnet
Mother Hips
Motley Crue
Mudvayne
Murphys Law
NWA
Neil Young
NoFX
Old 97's
Oysterhead
Palladins
Paul Westerberg
Pennywise
Perfect
Peter Frampton
Phantom Planet
Phish
Pietasters
Pink Floyd
Prong
Queens of the Stoneage
Queensryche
Rage against the Machine
Replacements
Reverend Horton Heat
Rockin Dopsie Jr.
Rollins Band
Ryan Adams
Samhain
Sam-I-am
Scorpions
Screaming Cheetah Wheelies
Sick of it All
Slayer
Slim Dunlop
Slipknot
Snapcase
SNFU
Social Distortion
Son Volt
Sonic Youth
Soul Coughing
Steel Pulse
Steely Dan
Steve Miller Band
SRV
Sublime
Sugar 
Supersuckers
Thelonious Monk
Third World
Tiger Army
Tim Bluhm
Tommy Stinson
Turbonegro
Uncle Tupelo
Unwritten Law
Urge Overkill
Ween
Widespread Panic
Wilco
X
XTC
311
7 Seconds

I'm an old guy, so needless to say I've had many years to put this together. Most titles on here are complete albums, 75% + and about 40 - 50% are complete discographys. Lots of space on my hard drive is being taken up here, and I keep on adding!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm glad to see Panic up there ^^.
Soo good.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Strapping Young Lad anyone?


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

back from the dead.. for the hiphop heads i did not see anyone list giant panda or ugly duckling


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

House of Heroes and Scary Kids Scarying Kids are my new plays


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Been running Turbonegro recently...never gets old


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

briank10 said:


> Been running Turbonegro recently...never gets old


Lol, Where are your friends man??? Where are my friends??? ALL MY FRIENDS ARE DEAD!!! GOT KICKED IN THE HEAD!!! ALL MY FRIENDS ARE DEAD!!!


----------



## KeithxCourage (Jan 31, 2008)

xTyrantx
Sleeping Giant
Gravemaker
Too Pure to Die
His Hero Is Gone
Fight Like Hell
Signal To Noise
Spazz
With Honor
Chain of Strength
Miles Away
xThrivex
Bank Robber
Embrace Today


----------

